# Still kicken Driveler # 247.....



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2018)

Good One


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2018)

<---------<<<<--


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2018)

Im here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> <---------<<<<--



That's what I'm talkin about.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I'm talkin about.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


>



Got it working on your phone Jeff? If so great,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Got it working on your phone Jeff? If so great,,,,




I'm on the desk top, but yes I did finally Cmp.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2018)

beautiful morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 31, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the Drivelers that are about to celebrate Easter.  

Nothing like the fresh smell of a new Driveler Thread along with some great music and videos.  

I went outside to get my newspaper and the moon is so bright that you can drive without headlights right now.  I am going up to the country this morning and hopefully get several things done today.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 31, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm on the desk top, but yes I did finally Cmp.



Great bud's,,,, saw my 1st Robin this AM,,,,


----------



## cramer (Mar 31, 2018)

Morning - thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2018)

Mornin folks!

It is a beautiful morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2018)

morning cmp
yw cramer

Chief,  I need a bunch of sticks picked up.  Can you come give me pointers?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 31, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, wish it was nice here this morning,,,, not to cold, just ugly, high wind advisory,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning cmp
> yw cramer
> 
> Chief,  I need a bunch of sticks picked up.  Can you come give me pointers?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 31, 2018)

Wow,,,, what a great helper,,,, had my boy doing the same thing the other day,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2018)

1/2 million barber shops around and can’t hardly find one that’s either just a mens barber, open, or not full with appointment only.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 31, 2018)

I've just got clippers and I have my boy give me a number 1 every month or so,,,, not shaved but close,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2018)

Chief,

scissors are your friend


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2018)

one mirror no waiting


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2018)

Found one, lil country gal did a good job and closer than the one I’ve been using too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2018)

Afternoon all !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2018)

Werking 2, off 2 .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2018)

should be a good night


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Werking 2, off 2 .




Fixin to start 9 days straight starting Monday


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2018)

Been a busy lilfeller today!!! Replaced brick molding around 3 winders and a door, then dug up an replaced the septic lines to the basement!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2018)

Sounds like fun blood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2018)

Beautiful Military service for my precious Diddy today. All is good.Sail on Diddy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beautiful Military service for my precious Diddy today. All is good.Sail on Diddy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2018)

treemohowas..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beautiful Military service for my precious Diddy today. All is good.Sail on Diddy.



Still in my thoughts


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2018)

quack, treemo?  getting off early?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack, treemo?  getting off early?





7am, the usual time Gbro . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 7am, the usual time Gbro . .



I was just adding 3 to 3:30 and wondered.

Been a quiet night?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I was just adding 3 to 3:30 and wondered.
> 
> Been a quiet night?





Very good night aside of having to shut down.


You chasing da Churkey birds this morn ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2018)

thought about it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2018)

Haven't treed a bird so it would be hunting blind.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> thought about it.





Better graba jacket, lil nipply out . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Better graba jacket, lil nipply out . .



so true, I've stepped outside and thought:  Spring?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2018)

Did you get the garden turned so can plant?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2018)

Limed and harrowed, waiting on the wife to pick up the plants !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Easter to you Quack, Gobblin, and to the rest of the working hard Driveler Nation.  

I spent 3/4 of the day in the woods yesterday.  I fed all of the critters, pulled all of the cards from my cameras, and then walked 223 miles around and around over most every square yard of my property.  I was hoping to find a few sheds as all of the bucks have shed over a month ago and are now growing back their antlers really fast.  Unfortunately, I didn't find a single one though and when I got back home, my tail was dragging!!!  

I'm thinking that the dang 5-6 roaming domestic dogs on the loose, and then the huge coyotes that are as big as wolves, along  with a 40-45 pound bobcat must have found every shed already and stored them away in their domains.   

To Mr and Mrs H and family, just know that you are still in my Thoughts and Prayers.


----------



## cramer (Apr 1, 2018)

He is Risen!

Good morning all and a wish for all to enjoy this Easter Sunday!

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2018)

morning cramer


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2018)

quack have a good one and don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## cramer (Apr 1, 2018)

I ben smoking a venison hind qtr all night
looks and smells good


----------



## cramer (Apr 1, 2018)

internal temp is 149
is dat good enough G?


----------



## cramer (Apr 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> 1/2 million barber shops around and can’t hardly find one that’s either just a mens barber, open, or not full with appointment only.



Tony's Barber Shop in Tyrone
Open Tues - Saturday
Not nearby you but Tony will not chop your ear off or give you a boo fant, unless you ask him to


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2018)

cramer said:


> He is Risen!
> 
> Good morning all and a wish for all to enjoy this Easter Sunday!
> 
> Thanks for the coffee G




Amen brother !!!  





gobbleinwoods said:


> quack have a good one and don't let the door hit you on the way out.





Promise ya that door ain't never hit me !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2018)

Wow, just WOW !!!  Wife told me she "flooded" the golf cart with the choke,  (wouldn't crank) turns out she was pulling out the head light switch . . .


I do love her dearly, we laugh all the time (well mebbe not all...)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2018)

Looking forward to the Easter plate of groceries she's gonna brang to work tonight !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter bro's !!!  Remember why we're promised Eternal Life !!!  Especially you Mandy and yo Diddy ! 



I gotz ta crash . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2018)

Good Mornin and Happy EASTER everyone.

Gotta go get my stitches removed and come home and pack my clothes, then hang out with the family for the celebration today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2018)

chief,  who is taking out the stitches on Easter Sunday?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2018)

Are you packing 9 days worth?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chief,  who is taking out the stitches on Easter Sunday?



Man, that was quick. Piedmont hospital Fayetteville emergency room where I got them. 15 mins and done.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you packing 9 days worth?



More than likely, mostly shorts and Tee’s don’t take up much room.

Headin back to da house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2018)

Latest edition to da pack.....Alaric, aka Al.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2018)

Live from the septic tank!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Latest edition to da pack.....Alaric, aka Al.




Same name as the first Barbarian to have sacked Rome. Love it!


Happy Easter from God`s Country. Got these two from the kitchen window this morning. They extra wild too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Same name as the first Barbarian to have sacked Rome. Love it!
> 
> 
> Happy Easter from God`s Country. Got these two from the kitchen window this morning. They extra wild too.



Absolutely Nic, that’s exactly where he got it. Much thanks to you btw, for telling me about Barbarians Rising. I’ve watched it in its entirety twice.

Man, I’d give anything to see a couple of those around here again, Heck, just to hear’em again would be nice.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 1, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Same name as the first Barbarian to have sacked Rome. Love it!
> 
> 
> Happy Easter from God`s Country. Got these two from the kitchen window this morning. They extra wild too.



Nice captures Nic,,,, any ringnecks around your parts,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely Nic, that’s exactly where he got it. Much thanks to you btw, for telling me about Barbarians Rising. I’ve watched it in its entirety twice.
> 
> Man, I’d give anything to see a couple of those around here again, Heck, just to hear’em again would be nice.




My pleasure!  

We have a good many again around here. 





Cmp1 said:


> Nice captures Nic,,,, any ringnecks around your parts,,,,




No, they can`t raise here for some reason. Eggs won`t hatch. Those that get released on the plantations for shooting don`t make it long in the wild either.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 1, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> My pleasure!
> 
> We have a good many again around here.
> 
> ...



Yeah, long gone from here,,,, used to hunt them with my Dad's Light 12 back in the 70s,,,, shame,,,, lack of habitat,


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2018)

My back is just about broken in half from shoveling...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> My back is just about broken in half from shoveling...



You can take it easy tonight at the plastic factory.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You can take it easy tonight at the plastic factory.



 get!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2018)

What are you doing using that manual backhoe when I saw a machine in a picture?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2018)

Midnight snack... Happy Easter!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What are you doing using that manual backhoe when I saw a machine in a picture?



Just leveling up the ditch..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Just leveling up the ditch..




A good operator never needs a shovel, just sayin . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2018)

Fun time at the chalk mine . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2018)

Blood needs to hand rake it now before seeding and straw.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fun time at the chalk mine . .



Headin to the airport in a couple hours to pickup rental car, then hotel in ATL for tonight. Drive to Nashville tomorrow night, work there Tuesday, take car to airport Wednesday morn and fly to NOLA for the rest of the days.

Then fly home on Wednesday the 11th.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Headin to the airport in a couple hours to pickup rental car, then hotel in ATL for tonight. Drive to Nashville tomorrow night, work there Tuesday, take car to airport Wednesday morn and fly to NOLA for the rest of the days.
> 
> Then fly home on Wednesday the 11th.





Safe travels brother !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2018)

quack, easy does it tonight?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack, easy does it tonight?





Yep, just gotta pump a coupla tanks !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2018)

Yep!
already got the text that DB is out sick tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep!
> already got the text that DB is out sick tonight!





Musta ate too many Easter eggs/Peeps . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Musta ate too many Easter eggs/Peeps . .



Hey...it's Easter... Time to party down!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2018)

Mmmmmm, turkey n dressing, ham, cheekun n dumplings, collards, squash casserole, broccoli casserole, peas, tater salad, debiled eggz, pecan pie and red velvet cake..


Time for a nappy nap !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 2, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been told "I ain't right" all my life, best I can tell it's the only way to be.



You've been told right!!!........Time to stumble off to bed!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2018)

Time for me and Charlie to dodge some deer . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You've been told right!!!........Time to stumble off to bed!!





Be careful, you ain't none to good at stumblin . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2018)

Sleep monsta dun caught up to me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Sleep monsta dun caught up to me!




Dang full moon's got me wound up like a crack monkey.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang full moon's got me wound up like a crack monkey.



Must be nice.. Dun drank 2 cups of prison coffee and it ain't helped none!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2018)

Which ever bro makes the coffee here at werk makes it so strong you can stand a spoon in it! Like drinkin tar!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Must be nice.. Dun drank 2 cups of prison coffee and it ain't helped none!




Figures, 2 nights I had nuttin to do and not even a lil bit sleepy.




Bout time for the day shiftas . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2018)

Yep won't be long!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2018)

Gbro's draggin da hiney, I see Sockbro down there . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2018)

Good Morning Quack, Blood and to the rest of the golfers that are dreaming about a "Green Jacket" this morning.  Got 986 million "want to be" golfers here in Augusta this week.  The sad thing is that less than 100 of them know just which end to hold a golf club.  


ps:  I used to know how to hold them way back when BUT heck, I haven't been able to play golf for the past two years now.  

Hit them long and straight, BUBBA !!!!!  


Hope ya'll have a good day and will pass it on.  Gotta get busy for now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi double E! By double E!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2018)

morning drivelers

Have to admit when I woke at 3 I rolled over and went back to sleep.

Hope the delay in coffee didn't cause too much trouble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2018)

Mornin Gmoney$


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2018)

cut the weeds on the garden yesterday

sprayed weedandgrass killer late yesterday

GON put the tiller on the tractor today

got to fix the electric fence around it as the deer messed it up in places over the winter

then it will planting time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Time to knock these 10 days out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2018)

time to go see the optometrist this morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 2, 2018)

Morning everyone,,,, sunny and cold this morning, definitely got the Java going,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 2, 2018)

Hay


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2018)

back from the eye doc.   Dilated eyes.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2018)

Belated Morning!
Have any of ya'll seen Dixie Dawgs video on FB?  She's made it on a site called Daily Viral Stuff now!  Got caught up reading the comments and I honestly believe half those folks didn't listen and watch her whole video because some of the comments made no sense what-so-eva!

My heart is still heavy for the Hornet family.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2018)

where'd erybody go?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2018)

well, ok, this one time............ and not the one at band camp........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2018)

Keebs said:


> well, ok, this one time............ and not the one at band camp........



Everybody left you again didnt they.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2018)

Home again


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Everybody left you again didnt they.


 yes............


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2018)

BLT - L sammiches tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2018)

Afternoon folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2018)

bog eating two L's.    wabbit time?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2018)

Chief in music city


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thank you all for your sweet thoughts.  My sister took this picture and we all love it. This picture was in the front table at his service along with the American Flag that was presented to my oldest brother.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2018)

moving slow at the plastic factory as I slipped my back again...


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2018)

Morning day walkers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2018)

bloodbro,  most of us slip on our feet.   What were you doing laying on your back to slip ?

morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro,  most of us slip on our feet.   What were you doing laying on your back to slip ?
> 
> Morning



ha!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2018)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin and to all of you Drivelers out there this morning that are still getting your beauty sleep.

Blood, sorry to hear about your back problems as that is NO fun at all.  

I think that you need the services of my Texas massage lady (The HoneyCrisp Apple Lady) because she is so talented that she could make a dead man get back up and walk, run, hop, skip, and maybe even do cart-wheels again !!!!   She is an Expert when it comes to body skeleton, muscles and pressure points in your body etc and she teaches these aspects and the art of true massage therapy to all of her students.  I'm looking forward to visiting Texas again soon so that she can get her hands on me again because I feel like I am 30 years younger after a visit with her.   

Actually, because of her, I am sitting here eating a HoneyCrisp apple right now for breakfast too.  They are the most expensive apple known (because they were patented) but they are worth it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Gobblin and to all of you Drivelers out there this morning that are still getting your beauty sleep.
> 
> Blood, sorry to hear about your back problems as that is NO fun at all.
> 
> ...



I messed my back up in my early 20s... It comes and goes as everyone's back problems do! In the words of Quackbro...ice ice baby!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2018)

morning all.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you all for your sweet thoughts. Pretty cool Diddy had one of H22's work pins outside on the front outside  table with him. My sister took this picture and we all love it. This picture was in the front table at his service along with the American Flag that was presented to my oldest brother.


 That's a sweet picture.............. my heart goes out to you.


blood on the ground said:


> moving slow at the plastic factory as I slipped my back again...


 ouch........... I crushed three lower vertebrae when I was about 11 years old, helping to move & trying to be a "good little girl", I stood up too quick & *crunch*.......... yeah, I have trouble at times too, I feel for ya!


gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro,  most of us slip on our feet.   What were you doing laying on your back to slip ?
> 
> morning


   


mudracing101 said:


> morning all.


 hey you!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2018)

morning keebs


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning keebs


Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2018)

morning to two extra fine ladies


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2018)

MzH22, that is a wonderful picture of Diddy

You are in my thoughts,


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2018)

Keebs said:


> That's a sweet picture.............. my heart goes out to you.
> 
> ouch........... I crushed three lower vertebrae when I was about 11 years old, helping to move & trying to be a "good little girl", I stood up too quick & *crunch*.......... yeah, I have trouble at times too, I feel for ya!
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



Hello Ladies


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Hello Ladies



backoff I said hello first


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> backoff I said hello first



My bad


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2018)

How are you doing Mud?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How are you doing Mud?



I'm ok. You? I'm glad its warming up, looking forward to some fresh vegetables and summer fun.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


 Mornin!


gobbleinwoods said:


> morning to two extra fine ladies


~~giggle~giggle~~


mudracing101 said:


> Hello Ladies


Hey, I just got a call for Leroy!! He said he was wanting an order and I told him I couldn't buy from him any more! I can say he woke up after that!


gobbleinwoods said:


> backoff I said hello first





mudracing101 said:


> My bad





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 Hiya shuggums!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Little late, but Gd Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2018)

some shrubs trimmed, spraying done, garden fence repaired

hungry but not even lunch time yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> 
> ~~giggle~giggle~~
> 
> ...



He only calls when he wants you to buy something


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> He only calls when he wants you to buy something


Miss Sandy will call every Tuesday, Leroy will call once in a blue moon, he's actually having to work for a livin now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Miss Sandy will call every Tuesday, Leroy will call once in a blue moon, he's actually having to work for a livin now!



Poor fella


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2018)

Goot moanin !!!   Dawn and Doodoo getting their tan on.  Headed to town shortly to get seeds/plants for the garden.  


Awesome pic of yo Diddy, Mandy!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2018)

Whatchaya'll havin for dinna ???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll havin for dinna ???


I went to lunch with a friends daughter and she is a Mexican fanatic, so we went to Lolameta.........nap needed!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> some shrubs trimmed, spraying done, garden fence repaired
> 
> hungry but not even lunch time yet.



Wish we could get some chores done, not with this weather, too early for up here,,,, got a lot done last week though,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I went to lunch with a friends daughter and she is a Mexican fanatic, so we went to Lolameta.........nap needed!




Lub me some Messican food !!!  Had grilt ribeyes and sausage last night, looking like a Low Kuntray boil tonight.




Cmp1 said:


> Wish we could get some chores done, not with this weather, too early for up here,,,, got a lot done last week though,,,,




Not looking forward to planting the garden this afternoon...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Wish we could get some chores done, not with this weather, too early for up here,,,, got a lot done last week though,,,,


Spent one winter in Topeka, KS, that was enough for this south gawja girl.......... it's nice to look at, play a little, then leave!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Lub me some Messican food !!!  Had grilt ribeyes and sausage last night, looking like a Low Kuntray boil tonight.
> 
> Not looking forward to planting the garden this afternoon...


Did you ever get your electric pressure cooker?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Spent one winter in Topeka, KS, that was enough for this south gawja girl.......... it's nice to look at, play a little, then leave!
> 
> Did you ever get your electric pressure cooker?






Grrrrrrrrrr, forgot all about it . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, forgot all about it . .


I'm gonna have to do a LCB and take pictures for ya, might have to do that one night soon, I have some skrimp!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2018)

Called up one this morning. 1 1/4 inch spurs, 11 inch beard, and maybe 18 pounds give or take. Heard him gobble at 7:14, shot him at 8:20 at 24 steps. It was almost too foggy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Hiya shuggums!



Hey Ms. Purty Eyes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna have to do a LCB and take pictures for ya, might have to do that one night soon, I have some skrimp!




Use the liquid Zattarins !!  It's awesome !!! 




Nicodemus said:


> Called up one this morning. 1 1/4 inch spurs, 11 inch beard, and maybe 18 pounds give or take. Heard him gobble at 7:14, shot him at 8:20 at 24 steps. It was almost too foggy.




Awesome job brother, love that shotgun !!!  Bet she kicks like a mule ???   'Course I know you don't notice it on a bird.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2018)

Very nice!  Congrats Nic!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Ms. Purty Eyes.




Heyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Use the liquid Zattarins !!  It's awesome !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hardest kicking gun I have ever shot, even worse than a 375 Holland & Holland without a scope on it that I shot off a bench rest. Also the only gun I`ve ever shot that you do feel it when you shoot game with it. This thing only weighs a touch over 5 pounds and really is mean.

The Gun Docc Special, wouldn`t take nothing for it!   This thing has killed a pile of game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Hardest kicking gun I have ever shot, even worse than a 375 Holland & Holland without a scope on it that I shot off a bench rest. Also the only gun I`ve ever shot that you do feel it when you shoot game with it. This thing only weighs a touch over 5 pounds and really is mean.
> 
> The Gun Docc Special, wouldn`t take nothing for it!   This thing has killed a pile of game.




Dangit bro, I KNEW it !!!  5lbs ???  Wow !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Called up one this morning. 1 1/4 inch spurs, 11 inch beard, and maybe 18 pounds give or take. Heard him gobble at 7:14, shot him at 8:20 at 24 steps. It was almost too foggy.


 Nice!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Ms. Purty Eyes.


howyoudoin?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Use the liquid Zattarins !!  It's awesome !!!


THAAT's what I forgot to get!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





You can run, butcha can't hide . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2018)

Dang, I just mopped all the hardwood floors.  Sucks being a live in Stud . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2018)

Just to reward my wife, I'm gonna unload all the landscaping wood, fertilizer, black cow etc in a thong...


Where's the pukey thang ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2018)

Afternoon fro Nashville!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2018)

quack got on the pinky thong.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2018)

Chief, in Nashville again tonight?   thought it was a one-night stand.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2018)

split and hauled two 4X8 foot wood racks worth of firewood this afternoon.

tired puppy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack got on the pinky thong.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, in Nashville again tonight?   thought it was a one-night stand.



No sir, we were in ATL last night, Nashville tonight. Flying To NOLA in the am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2018)

Got Caitlin and Buck into the show last night in ATL. They left a little early to beat the crowd out and on I75 in town, a drunk came across about 5 lanes taking out several cars right in front of them. They had nowhere to go and got caught up in it. No one was hurt, but totaled CAITLIN’s car.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got Caitlin and Buck into the show last night in ATL. They left a little early to beat the crowd out and on I75 in town, a drunk came across about 5 lanes taking out several cars right in front of them. They had nowhere to go and got caught up in it. No one was hurt, but totaled CAITLIN’s car.





dang, glad nobody was hurt.  Sorry bro, but I'll take living in MON any day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dang, glad nobody was hurt.  Sorry bro, but I'll take living in MON any day.



Copy dat, they said it was like a 6 or 7 car pile up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2018)

Chief,

Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,
> 
> Glad no one was hurt.



Yessir, bet they wish they hadn’t even went now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got Caitlin and Buck into the show last night in ATL. They left a little early to beat the crowd out and on I75 in town, a drunk came across about 5 lanes taking out several cars right in front of them. They had nowhere to go and got caught up in it. No one was hurt, but totaled CAITLIN’s car.



That stinks. Glad they are ok.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got Caitlin and Buck into the show last night in ATL. They left a little early to beat the crowd out and on I75 in town, a drunk came across about 5 lanes taking out several cars right in front of them. They had nowhere to go and got caught up in it. No one was hurt, but totaled CAITLIN’s car.





Material things can be replaced, as you know, my Friend. The most important thing is that your Family is ok. Glad to know they are well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2018)

Always good talking to my Nicbro !!!  We're gonna write a book . . "Outlaw living..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Always good talking to my Nicbro !!!  We're gonna write a book . . "Outlaw living..."




Yessir, Brother.  


Reckon we`d make any money on a book? Statute of limitations has done run out, and some of those boys scattered around the forum might even learn something.    

If they only knew.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Yessir, Brother.
> 
> 
> Reckon we`d make any money on a book? Statute of limitations has done run out, and some of those boys scattered around the forum might even learn something.
> ...





Keyword being "If..."


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got Caitlin and Buck into the show last night in ATL. They left a little early to beat the crowd out and on I75 in town, a drunk came across about 5 lanes taking out several cars right in front of them. They had nowhere to go and got caught up in it. No one was hurt, but totaled CAITLIN’s car.



Sorry to hear about that Jeff!!.........Glad nobody was hurt!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2018)

Appreciate all the well wishes my friends.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2018)

Glad they are okay Jeff... 

Live from the plastic factory!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2018)

Birning out clogged pipes is awesome


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

burning?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

morning Rutt and bloodbro

coffee is ready


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> burning?



Yes bernin


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2018)

Mornin Gobbleinthewoods


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes bernin



does plastic burrn?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

blood, how's the bakk tonight?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> does plastic burrn?


Yes it duz!


gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, how's the bakk tonight?



 Broke... Least it phillz that way!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes it duz!
> 
> 
> Broke... Least it phillz that way!



doz it leave dausk?

whoz phellin your back?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> doz it leave dausk?
> 
> whoz phellin your back?



 dingus!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

is dingus goot lookin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> is dingus goot lookin?



Dang skraight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

In between rain showers so I ran out and put out a couple bags of overandout fire ant preventer in the yard.   Should have done it last night but was dog tired.   It needs watered in so I should be good to go for 6 months.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2018)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers this morning.

Congratulations to NIC for putting the "smack-down" on a nice Gobbler yesterday morning too.

Chief, I am sorry to hear about Caitlin and Buck's accident too.  I hope that they have have good insurance because I bet the drunk that caused this accident to all of these other innocent drivers will never see a penny from him.   It wouldn't hurt my feelings to use this piece of garbage for target practice either.     

It just started raining like crazy here a few minutes ago.  I guess that I might have to cancel my tee time and go back to sleep this morning instead.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got Caitlin and Buck into the show last night in ATL. They left a little early to beat the crowd out and on I75 in town, a drunk came across about 5 lanes taking out several cars right in front of them. They had nowhere to go and got caught up in it. No one was hurt, but totaled CAITLIN’s car.



Scary, glad theyre ok, you can replace a car.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2018)

Good morning y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2018)

Mernin...... gotta read back & then get to payroll.......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got Caitlin and Buck into the show last night in ATL. They left a little early to beat the crowd out and on I75 in town, a drunk came across about 5 lanes taking out several cars right in front of them. They had nowhere to go and got caught up in it. No one was hurt, but totaled CAITLIN’s car.


 So glad they are ok!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Always good talking to my Nicbro !!!  We're gonna write a book . . "Outlaw living..."


 I'd buy a copy or three!


gobbleinwoods said:


> In between rain showers so I ran out and put out a couple bags of overandout fire ant preventer in the yard.   Should have done it last night but was dog tired.   It needs watered in so I should be good to go for 6 months.


over and out?  I gotta see about this stuff! (ok, AFTER I get payroll turned in!)


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, you guys got some nice weather down there, wish we did,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2018)

Supposed to get a lil rain this morning, i hope so, just planted two rows of sweetcorn yesterday.


----------



## champ (Apr 4, 2018)

Morning Folks. Dang near all my colleagues are off this week spring breaking it, I'm left wearing a different hat every 30 mins or so this week. Hope the cold snap this evening don't 86 our corn chutes. Glad the rain knocked down the yellar sneeze dust.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2018)

Well our 100percent chance of rain didnt sprinkle enough to wet the dirt. crap


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2018)

Mud, I figured you would get some, it didn't look like I'd get much out my way, watched the clouds drifting all the way to work.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mud, I figured you would get some, it didn't look like I'd get much out my way, watched the clouds drifting all the way to work.....



I had my fingers crossed, like i said , planted Tomato's and corn yesterday. Big let down. The dew fell harder than this 100% stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> I had my fingers crossed, like i said , planted Tomato's and corn yesterday. Big let down. The dew fell harder than this 100% stuff.


 I've seen that happen, but don't give up, more chances this weekend and I'm sure it'll flood......... I'll have monster!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I've seen that happen, but don't give up, more chances this weekend and I'm sure it'll flood......... I'll have monster!!



Oh yeah, i'm going up to my brothers this weekend , wanted to do some fishing, i'm sure it'll flood , up there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

Keebs said:


> So glad they are ok!!!
> 
> I'd buy a copy or three!
> 
> over and out?  I gotta see about this stuff! (ok, AFTER I get payroll turned in!)



keeps them eliminated from the area of the yard I apply it to.  I get it at an Ace hardware but it is probably available elsewhere.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

champ said:


> Morning Folks. Dang near all my colleagues are off this week spring breaking it, I'm left wearing a different hat every 30 mins or so this week. Hope the cold snap this evening don't 86 our corn chutes. Glad the rain knocked down the yellar sneeze dust.



Saw that freeze warning for White and put a bunch of wood in the pu before heading up there to fish tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2018)

GOOD Late Mornin from NOLA! 

Looks like we got the day off today, glad too only got 3 hours of sleep before early flight.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keeps them eliminated from the area of the yard I apply it to.  I get it at an Ace hardware but it is probably available elsewhere.


yep, can get it at Home Depot........... I may have to splurge, that stuff isn't cheap, but I am tired of being over run with ants!


mudracing101 said:


> Oh yeah, i'm going up to my brothers this weekend , wanted to do some fishing, i'm sure it'll flood , up there.


 yep!


Jeff C. said:


> GOOD Late Mornin from NOLA!
> 
> Looks like we got the day off today, glad too only got 3 hours of sleep before early flight.


 safe travels, Chief!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2018)

Off for the afternoon, I'm getting treated to a Mani-Pedi from LilD! (late Christmas present!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2018)

Got situated and went and found a lil dive called Lenny’s that only serves breakfast and lunch. Got me an absolutely awesome fried orster poboy on authentic French bread and a couple beers. One of the best oyster poboys I’ve had in years...the real McCoy! 

Time for a nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2018)

Afternoon all !!  Werking next 3, off the weekend. Gotta record the Masters !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got situated and went and found a lil dive called Lenny’s that only serves breakfast and lunch. Got me an absolutely awesome fried orster poboy on authentic French bread and a couple beers. One of the best oyster poboys I’ve had in years...the real McCoy!
> 
> Time for a nap.





Sounds GOOD !!!  Haven't had one in years !! Last one I had was on Riverstreet in Savannah at Tubbys.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2018)

Wazuuuuuuppp


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Wazuuuuuuppp





Be widdya tonight !!!  Where's Wybro ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be widdya tonight !!!  Where's Wybro ??



Not sure where he is!
I'm off until next Thursday.... The wife is getting her back chopped in half Friday morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Not sure where he is!
> I'm off until next Thursday.... The wife is getting her back chopped in half Friday morning.




Save me half . .   PM returned..


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2018)

Wind dun blowed all my cushions off my favorite porch sittin chair.... Off as in... They way down in the woods!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

Those cushions are down there to make turkey hunting more comfy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

btw which way are they cutting her in half? blood

horizontally or vertically

 that all goes well as I am sure it will


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

64 here and supposed to go to 32 by morning

it will be 30 up here in the hollow


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

jsut fired up the wood stove


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

ever felt like you were talking to yourself?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

why yes I have


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

did you answer your questions?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2018)

of course, I am talking to the smartest one in the conversation


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 64 here and supposed to go to 32 by morning
> 
> it will be 30 up here in the hollow



Didn’t even bring a hoody, bet it’s chilly in the Mornin here too. I know I like to froze in Nashville early this Mornin leaving to the airport.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2018)

Talked to MizT, she said Caitlin woke up Tuesday Mornin after wreck with her shoulder bothering her. Went to the Dr. @ ER and she had a dislocated clavical. They told her she needed to go to a chiro and try to get it back in place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2018)

Gonna go find some good Gumbo somewhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2018)

Daisy Dukes hit the spot. Sampler of crawfish ettouffe, shrimp gumbo, red beans n rice, with fried green maters, and a big ol flaky buttered biscuit with jelly for dessert. 

4 blocks from hotel, open 24 hours a day and delivers, can’t beat that. They serve breakfast too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2018)

Kaint shleep! ..... Wishin i was fishin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Daisy Dukes hit the spot. Sampler of crawfish ettouffe, shrimp gumbo, red beans n rice, with fried green maters, and a big ol flaky buttered biscuit with jelly for dessert.
> 
> 4 blocks from hotel, open 24 hours a day and delivers, can’t beat that. They serve breakfast too.




Man dat sounds Goot to deaf !!! 





blood on the ground said:


> Kaint shleep! ..... Wishin i was fishin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2018)

Me and CMC had a loooooong slow night.  Nuttin to do, and more the same tonight !!!


Good morning day shifters !!! 


I gotz a meeting.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 5, 2018)

Good Morning Quack.  Looks like you are the ONLY person working the night shift.  You and CMC make up a great team together.  I was just wondering if CMC gets to attend these weekly meetings and voice his opinion too.  If he doesn't, maybe he needs to include that fact in his next "contract" !!!!!  

Gobblin is probably frozen to his heater up there in the mountain cabin this morning.  Heck, he might be "ice-fishing" up there instead of the normal trout fishing this week.  I know that it must be really cold up there since it is currently 37 degrees in Augusta.  Crazy weather we are having for sure.   

I think that the local television station guy just said the golfers might have to heat up their balls before they tee off this morning.  Otherwise, it might take 8 shots just to reach the 1st green.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2018)

Brrrrrr baby brrrrrrrr

Hot coffee needed

Not sure about wading so I will probably bank fish today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2018)

I need to stay out of the food thread.   Makes it hard to watch my weight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I need to stay out of the food thread.   Makes it hard to watch my weight.




Blood's breakfast thread put a hurting on me.  If I eat when I get off the midnight I can't sleep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2018)

My bad. Good morning !!!


Almost windshield kilt a nice Gobbler on my way home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Gotta start gettin r done today.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2018)

Mornin!  
Trying to type with fake (but pretty) nails ain't easy, I haven't had any like this in over 20 years!

Blood, prayers for your better half with her operation.
Chief, hope K gets situated too!
Office to myself today & tomorrow, boss & co-worker both off!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2018)

No turkeys talking this morning....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> Trying to type with fake (but pretty) nails ain't easy, I haven't had any like this in over 20 years!
> 
> Blood, prayers for your better half with her operation.
> ...



Thank you keebs


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My bad. Good morning !!!
> 
> 
> Almost windshield kilt a nice Gobbler on my way home.




Quack, you should have taken lessons from Keebs as this was her very first time driving a Coca Cola truck.  She don't miss anything either !!!!



Good Morning Gobblin, Keebs, Chief, Blood and to the rest of you cold Drivelers this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, you should have taken lessons from Keebs as this was her very first time driving a Coca Cola truck.  She don't miss anything either !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Gobblin, Keebs, Chief, Blood and to the rest of you cold Drivelers this morning.


 move that thing to the front *plastic* grill of my Dakota and you got it!
Missin my sista this mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, you should have taken lessons from Keebs as this was her very first time driving a Coca Cola truck.  She don't miss anything either !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Gobblin, Keebs, Chief, Blood and to the rest of you cold Drivelers this morning.





Gotta admit, I ducked and hollered.  Not much fun in a Ford Ranger . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2018)

Me and the princess went hunting for a little while.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blood's breakfast thread put a hurting on me.  If I eat when I get off the midnight I can't sleep.



I was looking at Dub's b'fast thread and blood had some mighty good looking grub in there


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2018)

blood, tell me the princess isn't using an electric caller.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, tell me the princess isn't using an electric caller.



No....boredom set in so she took to social media.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Me and the princess went hunting for a little while.


uummmm is that............ wait, what gobble said!


gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, tell me the princess isn't using an electric caller.


 beat me to it!


blood on the ground said:


> No....boredom set in so she took to social media.


not allowed, gotta unplug!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2018)

bored in the great outdoors with all the sights and sounds?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2018)

calling on Chief to help pickem up sticks


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bored in the great outdoors with all the sights and sounds?


 I know, right?


gobbleinwoods said:


> calling on Chief to help pickem up sticks


you so funny!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2018)

Nice outside


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 5, 2018)

Rainin this morning again and the pineapple express is hitting us with rain for the next week or so but it sure don't bother the turks much


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2018)

Nice pics! Ain't many critters out there that stinks like a wet Turkey!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2018)

Dang Mikey, why don't ya catch some & ship them southeast???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2018)

What'd I miss
Been crazy busy at work. It's a good thing. Keeps my mind right. Well, as right as it can be. 
It pays to be nice and helpful to folks. Got a random $100.00 gift certificate to a fancy restaurant in Athens today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2018)

Danky drank... And some deer tacos!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Danky drank... And some deer tacos!




Will be thinking/praying for ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will be thinking/praying for ya'll tomorrow.




I SAID what'd I miss?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I SAID what'd I miss?





Ms Blood's having back surgery.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd I miss
> Been crazy busy at work. It's a good thing. Keeps my mind right. Well, as right as it can be.
> It pays to be nice and helpful to folks. Got a random $100.00 gift certificate to a fancy restaurant in Athens today.





Varsity ??? That's gonna buy alotta dot dogs and onion rangs !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Not sure where he is!
> I'm off until next Thursday.... The wife is getting her back chopped in half Friday morning.



Found it. Blood, I'm so sorry. What kind of back surgery? H22 is on his way to getting back surgery. The boy said it would probably take until Labor Day to get it all approved.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Varsity ??? That's gonna buy alotta dot dogs and onion rangs !!!



That wouldn't be a bad thing. 

Porter House.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That wouldn't be a bad thing.
> 
> Porter House.





Sounds like that $100 will getcha a dranky drank and some cheese fries !!! 


Where's your boy Bubba Watson ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will be thinking/praying for ya'll tomorrow.


Thank you sir!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Found it. Blood, I'm so sorry. What kind of back surgery? H22 is on his way to getting back surgery. The boy said it would probably take until Labor Day to get it all approved.



some kind of fusion.. L5 and some rods an screws are going to meet tomorrow.
Walk in the park compared to what your son has gone through.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2018)

no fish were harmed today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like that $100 will getcha a dranky drank and some cheese fries !!!
> 
> 
> Where's your boy Bubba Watson ??


I like em all. Fowler is a good en. He reminds me of my boy. Speith is H22's fav. Love me some Phil Nicholson. 


blood on the ground said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> 
> some kind of fusion.. L5 and some rods an screws are going to meet tomorrow.
> Walk in the park compared to what your son has gone through.



Sounds pretty serious. Prayers for a successful surgery and quick recovery.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like em all. Fowler is a good en. He reminds me of my boy. Speith is H22's fav. Love me some Phil Nicholson.
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty serious. Prayers for a successful surgery and quick recovery.




I like ole Lefty too !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2018)

Time to make a dolla !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to make a dolla !!!



Make you holla.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2018)

Fowler put his ankle back in place after that hole in one just like my boy did when he dove in the pool and shoulder came out of joint. I said, we gotta go to the ER. He pushed it back in and said, we good to go. Cody was 8


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2018)

several rotten stumps around the cabin got tore up while I was gone today.    bear?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> several rotten stumps around the cabin got tore up while I was gone today.    bear?





or Armadillo ???  Ya'll have em that far North ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2018)

quack all the stumps were not low enough for armidillos.  some of the stumps were torn into 18 inches off the ground.

Plus I have never seen any this far north.

morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack all the stumps were not low enough for armidillos.  some of the stumps were torn into 18 inches off the ground.
> 
> Plus I have never seen any this far north.
> 
> morning





Morning !!  Musta been a bear !!!  Putcha up some cameras !!  We hava few bears 'round here.  I use to lease 80 acres across the road from my shack and would occasionally see one.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2018)

Good Morning Quack, Gobblin and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.

Blood, I just saw about your wife's upcoming surgery this morning.  Prayers being sent for her and your entire family in hopes that all goes well and she has a complete recovery.  

Gobblin, sounds like you have some hungry bears in your neighborhood.  I'm thinking that they got upset that you didn't catch any fish for them yesterday too.  I hope that they don't get too cozy with you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 6, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!  Musta been a bear !!!  Putcha up some cameras !!  We hava few bears 'round here.  I use to lease 80 acres across the road from my shack and would occasionally see one.



Of course bear want to be at the love shack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2018)

Tripod, nice of you to stop by


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2018)

the drivelers that is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2018)

Tripod  us !!! 


Keeps wanting me to buy his boys shoes ???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2018)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Of course bear want to be at the love shack.


 TRIPOD lives!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2018)

oh pardon me................



Good Friday Morning!!!​


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2018)

Good day/night all !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2018)

Live from the horsepital


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the horsepital









Mornin all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the horsepital


's for ya'll.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin all!


 hey you!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!


 you to, too, two!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2018)

Cocoa Puffs and a


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2018)

Gonna be a long day after a late night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2018)

You can do it Chiefbro


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2018)

what's fer dinner/lunch?
subway here, black forest ham, got sweet onion sauce on it, not bad at all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2018)

Ruben here.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ruben here.


 homemade I bet.............. I jelly now!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2018)

Keebs said:


> homemade I bet.............. I jelly now!!!



Nope. Little soda fountain in the pharmacy down the street.
Make ya feel betta?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. Little soda fountain in the pharmacy down the street.
> Make ya feel betta?


a little............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Settle down. You'll throw yo back out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Settle down. You'll throw yo back out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2018)

bear spotted today

cut little one.   could have made 75 pounds but close.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bear spotted today
> 
> cut little one.   could have made 75 pounds but close.





Good eatin size . .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 6, 2018)

Evening, back at it for a few nights


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2018)

The little woman said to tell you guys thanks for all the prayers and well wishes. Surgery went fine and she should be home by Sunday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2018)

Hope your Lady will have a full and speedy recovery, BOG.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 6, 2018)

Good news blood....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Hope your Lady will have a full and speedy recovery, BOG.





lagrangedave said:


> Good news blood....



Thank you both! Ever notice that the wemon folks handle pain way better than men?
Maybe I'm wrong... But it sure seems like they do!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 6, 2018)

Good to hear Blood


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, back at it for a few nights



I'm widya Wybro !!  10 1/2 mo howas . . 





blood on the ground said:


> The little woman said to tell you guys thanks for all the prayers and well wishes. Surgery went fine and she should be home by Sunday.




Good deal !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank ya nightbros


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 6, 2018)

Man tonight is dragging by, guess its expected after being off 12 days


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Man tonight is dragging by, guess its expected after being off 12 days


Go dog in the vending machine Homerbro would!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Go dog in the vending machine Homerbro would!!



They took all of our vending machines out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Man tonight is dragging by, guess its expected after being off 12 days




You should prolly be in rehab . .  7 days off is all I can stand, wife too .  




blood on the ground said:


> Go dog in the vending machine Homerbro would!!







Filling tanks, pumping tanks all night long.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> They took all of our vending machines out





Hooked On Quack said:


> You should prolly be in rehab . .  7 days off is all I can stand, wife too .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That last text was the likker talkin... I don't apologize


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2018)

Maw n law is sick tadeff! ..... Y'all say a prayer!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law is sick tadeff! ..... Y'all say a prayer!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2018)

Check yo PM's Wybro . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2018)

Mornin!

Just hit the sack, long day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Just hit the sack, long day.





Might as well stay up  and hava dranky drank. .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Might as well stay up  and hava dranky drank. .



Did that last night....whewwww! 

Gotta be back in @ 8:00 am in da Mornin til about midnight again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2018)

I did slug down a cold Dixie beer. Shuttin r down Quackbro, have a good night.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 7, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check yo PM's Wybro . .



PM sent


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 7, 2018)

Chief gon be one tard Cajun


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 7, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I did slug down a cold Dixie beer. Shuttin r down Quackbro, have a good night.




Knock 'em out Chief !!! 




Wycliff said:


> PM sent





I knew it was a stoopid question . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2018)

morning night owls wybro and quack

bloodbro, glad it went well !! now for the MIL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning night owls wybro and quack
> 
> bloodbro, glad it went well !! now for the MIL





Morning G$$$ !!! Tumohowas then off fo seben !! 


Bbro KNOW he be lubbin MIL . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning G$$$ !!! Tumohowas then off fo seben !!
> 
> 
> Bbro KNOW he be lubbin MIL . .



Talk about Q$$$$$ able to take 7 off.  

Lobe love the MIL, that is why he keeps buying her beer and tossing her the car keys.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 7, 2018)

Morning Gbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2018)

morning wybro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2018)

Gonna kick back today, hava dranky drank and watch the Masters !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2018)

Prolly keep it simple tonight with some grilt dot dogs, red hots, sausage dogs . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm thinking Jack Sprat might be the former member known as .25 - .06, he's a knowledgable lil fella . .


----------



## cramer (Apr 7, 2018)

good morning good morning
Thanks for the coffee G
My granddaughter is in my lap and says Hey


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2018)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2018)

morning cramer

bog, how is the little lady this morning?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning cramer
> 
> bog, how is the little lady this morning?



Picked her up from the Vet around noon today. Said she was doing way better than expected so he sent her home early.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Picked her up from the Vet around noon today. Said she was doing way better than expected so he sent her home early.



That's awesome! She's a trooper!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Thank you both! Ever notice that the wemon folks handle pain way better than men?
> Maybe I'm wrong... But it sure seems like they do!



Not just wemon folks, I think it's more nursing folks. My boy was the same way. His doc said Cody was the poster child for his surgery. H22 said nurses are God's proof that angels are on earth.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 7, 2018)

Evening, think I got it to myself tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not just wemon folks, I think it's more nursing folks. My boy was the same way. His doc said Cody was the poster child for his surgery. H22 said nurses are God's proof that angels are on earth.



Amen!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2018)

Believe so wybro


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2018)

Sleepy... Might retire early tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2018)

Top of the morning lads


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2018)

Good Morning Wybro, Blood and to the rest of the tired and sleepy Drivelers.

Blood, I surely hope that your other half does well after her back surgery......and hopefully doesn't see your post about picking her up at the Vet's office and bringing her home early.  Something tells me if she does, you might be in the dog house at the real Vet's office !!!!!!    

Gotta decide what I am going to do today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2018)

morning bog and EE


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Wybro, Blood and to the rest of the tired and sleepy Drivelers.
> 
> Blood, I surely hope that your other half does well after her back surgery......and hopefully doesn't see your post about picking her up at the Vet's office and bringing her home early.  Something tells me if she does, you might be in the dog house at the real Vet's office !!!!!!
> 
> Gotta decide what I am going to do today.


She was sitting beside me when i posted... We are always cutting up like that around here. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bog and EE



Morning Gmoney


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2018)

Bloodbro,  did they send her home with a magnetic bone stimulator?  If not, I suspect they will send a tech to the house soon with one.  BIL had a fusion done about a month ago and they brought said device to the house within a week.   It is supposed to make the bones heal faster.


----------



## redeli (Apr 8, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2018)

morning eli


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bloodbro,  did they send her home with a magnetic bone stimulator?  If not, I suspect they will send a tech to the house soon with one.  BIL had a fusion done about a month ago and they brought said device to the house within a week.   It is supposed to make the bones heal faster.



Didn't send her home with one. I will ask her when she wakes up.


----------



## cramer (Apr 8, 2018)

Morning
Thanks for the coffee G

No kids in the house this morning.
After 3 days and 2 nites, Diesel is sniffing out all of the hiding places looking for his girls.

It was great, but a little peace and quiet, some regular tv programming is okay, too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2018)

Geeeze, stayed up 33hrs skrait. 



Morning bro's, today we're gonna fit somebody with a pretty Green jacket !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, our cold weather is heading your way,,,, Sorry,,,, I wish God would turn the T-stat up a bit,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bloodbro,  did they send her home with a magnetic bone stimulator?  If not, I suspect they will send a tech to the house soon with one.  BIL had a fusion done about a month ago and they brought said device to the house within a week.   It is supposed to make the bones heal faster.



Those things are the bomb. The tech brought it to our house shortly after Cody's surgery. I got one sitting in Cody's room if ya need one, but I wouldn't have a clue how to do it. I put all those bad thoughts out of my head.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2018)

Grrrrrrrrrr, I've lost my Kershaw for going on a week now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2018)

Man the honey do list is just growing and growing! She keeps this up and I'm dropping her off the hospital again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Man the honey do list is just growing and growing! She keeps this up and I'm dropping her off the hospital again.





Call the Vet . . 



Dawn's back has gone out, she basically can't move.  


I'm gonna molest her . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2018)

quack aka chester the molester


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 8, 2018)

What can I say??


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> What can I say??



Like button uncle Stoner!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice pics stonerbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2018)

Gmoney.. I left you some pics in the cooking forum. Chicken seasoned with a pack of ranch dressing mix! It's delicious!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2018)

Evening folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening folks



How's it going brother? You on the night beat tonight?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> How's it going brother? You on the night beat tonight?



Going good brother, yep I've got this one and one more


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2018)

evening blood and wy

blood, when are you headed back in?  how's the wife doing?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2018)

haven't heard from quack since noon.   thinking MsDawn wasn't as immoble as he thought and the fry pan aside the head stopped him cold.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening blood and wy
> 
> blood, when are you headed back in?  how's the wife doing?



Wednesday is the plan at the moment..... It really depends on my bride and her pain/condition.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Wednesday is the plan at the moment..... It really depends on my bride and her pain/condition.



If it will help, tell her I said hi . . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If it will help, tell her I said hi . . . .



Always!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2018)

Well the Masters is over thank goodness


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2018)

Blood?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2018)

Mornin night walkers!

Another one in the books.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2018)

That was a long one Chief.  Know you are tired.

morning wybro


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks



This your last one or do you work tonight?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This your last one or do you work tonight?



Got one more


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Got one more



Plant still shut down?  Or were you busy tonight?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 9, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Wybro, Chief (sleeping soundly, I hope), Gobblin and to the rest of the tired Drivelers this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2018)

slept like a rock but sure am tired this morning.   

EE, maybe you can get out and about without a traffic jam by tomorrow now that the green jacket has been given away.


----------



## redeli (Apr 9, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2018)

Live from the nurses station...i mean the house!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 9, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2018)

Mernin!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Picked her up from the Vet around noon today. Said she was doing way better than expected so he sent her home early.


 Good Deal!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2018)

Good morning. Blehhhhhh.

Pose to drive Dawn to Augusta today, but she can't make the ride .  Yeah me !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2018)

Good Mornin folks!

Today and tomorrow, then back home to the ponderosa.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning. Blehhhhhh.
> 
> Pose to drive Dawn to Augusta today, but she can't make the ride .  Yeah me !!


 git her to the chiro!! pwease.


Jeff C. said:


> Good Mornin folks!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, then back home to the ponderosa.


 Git-r-done, Chief!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> git her to the chiro!! pwease.
> 
> Git-r-done, Chief!




She refuses to go to a chiro... 


I gotz her on the ice, and I'm doing the cooking/cleaning.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She refuses to go to a chiro...
> 
> 
> I gotz her on the ice, and I'm doing the cooking/cleaning.


 lawd, she don't know what she's missing!  But good for you, you're a good househusband!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2018)

CRAZY busy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> lawd, she don't know what she's missing!  But good for you, you're a good househusband!





She's been before, didn't like it . . 


Cooked her deep fried skrimps, cheekun fangers, fish, and fries last night, no veggies . . 


Gonna have grilt deerboogers mixed with Town and Country sausage tonight, with bacon and onion .


If ya'll haven't had T&C hawt sausage, you're missing out, some of the best I've ever had.  IGA.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's been before, didn't like it . .
> 
> 
> Cooked her deep fried skrimps, cheekun fangers, fish, and fries last night, no veggies . .
> ...


Ya'll have a spa/massage place near by?
Oh, and you can come cook for my ANY time ya want!


----------



## Big7 (Apr 9, 2018)

Dis' howz' Dickey do's it.

Premo. Well worth a listen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> git her to the chiro!! pwease.
> 
> Git-r-done, Chief!



Yes ma’am, doin to da best of my ability, and then some. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> She's been before, didn't like it . .
> 
> 
> Cooked her deep fried skrimps, cheekun fangers, fish, and fries last night, no veggies . .
> ...



I’m on have to try that, but is it actually hot? I like me some good hot sausage.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll have a spa/massage place near by?
> Oh, and you can come cook for my ANY time ya want!





Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma’am, doin to da best of my ability, and then some.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m on have to try that, but is it actually hot? I like me some good hot sausage.





Not to me bro, but as a Cajun, you can make anything HOT !!!  A lil Cayenne peppa and Oh lala !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll have a spa/massage place near by?
> Oh, and you can come cook for my ANY time ya want!





Yeah, but I don't think she wants a "happy ending..."


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, but I don't think she wants a "happy ending..."


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not to me bro, but as a Cajun, you can make anything HOT !!!  A lil Cayenne peppa and Oh lala !!!



Copy dat!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2018)

Evening


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2018)

Quiet in here


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2018)

Nobody's home


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2018)

Got the place to myself


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2018)

morning wybro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 10, 2018)

Good Morning  Wybro, Gobblin, Eli (peeking in) and to all of the sleeping Drivelers this morning. 

Wybro, it looks like you have been mighty lonesome all night for sure.  

I'm hungry BUT I can't eat anything because I've got to  have some bloodwork done this morning so that I can satisfy my doctor at 8 AM on Friday morning.  I hope that she likes it as much as I am hoping for.  

Hopefully Chief survived last night and will be coming back home soon too.  I was channel-surfing last night and I saw everybody on the big stage EXCEPT him.  Man O' Man what a wild bunch of actors and actresses involved in that show.


----------



## redeli (Apr 10, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2018)

Good morning everyone,  time for a BLD.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2018)

Mernin!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2018)

Morning Keebs


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2018)

Monster had his first game last night!  Needless to say, they.were.hilarious.!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Monster had his first game last night!  Needless to say, they.were.hilarious.!!!!



FUN times! 
Handsome little fella!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> FUN times!
> Handsome little fella!


thank you!  His game wasn't until 7:00, so I went to "hang out" with the concession workers..............  I didn't hang out, danged if Mama Pearl didn't put me to work!  Oh well, I'll take that hour of comp. time!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> FUN times!
> Handsome little fella!



Definitely a handsome little guy,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2018)

Good morning.  Dawn's still laid up on the couch with her back.  Cooked her eggs n sausage and grits. 


Last nights boogers were probably some of the best I ever had.  1lb of ground venison mixed with 1lb of T&C hot sausage, mixed with cut up onion and garlic pepper, topped with 2 different cheeses with bacon and grilled.  Awesome flavor !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning.  Dawn's still laid up on the couch with her back.  Cooked her eggs n sausage and grits.
> 
> 
> Last nights boogers were probably some of the best I ever had.  1lb of ground venison mixed with 1lb of T&C hot sausage, mixed with cut up onion and garlic pepper, topped with 2 different cheeses with bacon and grilled.  Awesome flavor !!!



Dang, sorry Ms. Dawn is down in the back. I can send Mini-Me down there to help massage it for her if you want.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, sorry Ms. Dawn is down in the back. I can send Mini-Me down there to help massage it for her if you want.





Can he cook n clean too ???   Oh and she's prolly gonna need a sponge bath . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Definitely a handsome little guy,,,,


 Thank you!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning.  Dawn's still laid up on the couch with her back.  Cooked her eggs n sausage and grits.


 you got her any good meds to help???


Hooked On Quack said:


> Can he cook n clean too ???   Oh and she's prolly gonna need a sponge bath . . .


QUACK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Thank you!
> 
> you got her any good meds to help???
> 
> QUACK!!!!!!!!!





She's got Percocet and Flexoril.



WHAAAAAAAAAA ????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2018)

^^^^^^^ hehe...




Whatcha got fo dinna ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2018)

Dang, I've got fomodays off, I'm ready to go back to work.   This "live in" maid service sucks.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 10, 2018)

I show'd up.

Got ANOTHER butt load of fish to clean.
My running bud want's to go again this evening.
He's 22 years younger than me.
Bout' to run me to death.

Where is everyone? (fishing I hope)

Semi-retired life is good!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's got Percocet and Flexoril.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAAAAAAAAAA ????


well, I hope that gets her back up and going, you need to give her a good massage too.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^ hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My lunch is the last of the Kobe lunch LilD brought the other day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2018)

Keebs said:


> well, I hope that gets her back up and going, you need to give her a good massage too.........
> 
> My lunch is the last of the Kobe lunch LilD brought the other day!





Waiting on Colin . .   Gotta ride to town for some honeydews . . might not come back .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2018)

Big7 said:


> I show'd up.
> 
> Got ANOTHER butt load of fish to clean.
> My running bud want's to go again this evening.
> ...




Get 'em while you can !!!  You fileting those Crappie ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi.. Im ready to go back to work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, I've got fomodays off, I'm ready to go back to work.   This "live in" maid service sucks.





blood on the ground said:


> Hi.. Im ready to go back to work





Same page bro, same page.  Whoda thought you'd look forward to seeing Drunkbro ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Same page bro, same page.  Whoda thought you'd look forward to seeing Drunkbro ???



Better than running a old folks home!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Better than running a old folks home!



My wife is OLD . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My wife is OLD . .



Na.. But mine has a broken back and she comes with a MIL with all kinds of issues.... Sitting around here will make a man look for a really high bridge to jump off of!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Na.. But mine has a broken back and she comes with a MIL with all kinds of issues.... Sitting around here will make a man look for a really high bridge to jump off of!




Hava BLD and chill.   I gotta drive to town and make about 50 stops . . 


"Depends" are #1 on my list, could be for me . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hi.. Im ready to go back to work





blood on the ground said:


> Better than running a old folks home!


I'm gonna call her!


Hooked On Quack said:


> My wife is OLD . .


no she ain't!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hava BLD and chill.   I gotta drive to town and make about 50 stops . .
> 
> 
> "Depends" are #1 on my list, could be for me . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Last day.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get 'em while you can !!!  You fileting those Crappie ??



I like them with the bone in unless they
are YUGE.. 

These are running the lake. They even out
I'd say good hand size. None really big and 
not many little ones.

Owner says he wants them out so the rest will grow.

I love them things so, I'm doing my part to
help him fix the lake.

A few BIG brim and some small bass in the mix.

Good for "catch and release", right in some grease!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Last day.


 you're nanner is broken.............. it's ok, I'll dance for ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2018)

Keebs said:


> you're nanner is broken.............. it's ok, I'll dance for ya!



I’m bitin’ my tongue.....


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh and she's prolly gonna need a sponge bath . . .



I'm down.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can he cook n clean too ???   Oh and she's prolly gonna need a sponge bath . . .



I'm sure he can handle the massage and sponge bath, but you don't want him applying his cooking and cleaning skills in yo crib.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I’m bitin’ my tongue.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2018)

Keebs said:


> you're nanner is broken.............. it's ok, I'll dance for ya!



woooooo with an offer like that, I may break my nanner too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> woooooo with an offer like that, I may break my nanner too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2018)

Live from werky werk werk!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2018)

Big7 said:


> I like them with the bone in unless they
> are YUGE..
> 
> These are running the lake. They even out
> ...





10-4, I filet erythang !!! Wifey don't be likin da bones...




Jeff C. said:


> I’m bitin’ my tongue.....




Easy there bro . . 



Da Possum said:


> I'm down.....




Shaddup . . 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sure he can handle the massage and sponge bath, but you don't want him applying his cooking and cleaning skills in yo crib.



Okay then, one HAWT guy for massage and bath, I'll continue to slave . . 




blood on the ground said:


> Live from werky werk werk!





Daaaaaaaang, didn't think you were going back til next week ??   Wifey/MIL need a lil help 'round da house ??


----------



## Big7 (Apr 11, 2018)

My kinda' party.

Where is everybody??

I show'd up..


----------



## Big7 (Apr 11, 2018)

Sasha lookin' goot' on Anger Management.

Just Sayin'..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2018)

"Atheist tomb stone"  "All dressed up with no place to go.."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2018)

I gotzta crash . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10-4, I filet erythang !!! Wifey don't be likin da bones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im sure... You up for the job


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2018)

4 hours of sleep after a 6 pak oughta work pre airport. 

Holla later......


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> 4 hours of sleep after a 6 pak oughta work pre airport.
> 
> Holla later......



Rock on Chief!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2018)

don't miss the flight Chief

morning all


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2018)

Morning G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2018)

How did it go back at the plastic factory?   Did they remember you?  Is db your best bud now?  Inquiring minds ask the questions.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How did it go back at the plastic factory?   Did they remember you?  Is db your best bud now?  Inquiring minds ask the questions.



All good at the plastic factory bro! Thought the supervisor was going to hug me when he seen me clock in.... DB hasn't changed


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2018)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 11, 2018)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Gobblin, and to the flying high Chief.

Hope all of you Drivelers will have a good day and pass it on.  

I've got to get busy and get some work done today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2018)

Live from the porch


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, hurry spring,,,, another winter storm on the way,,,, oh goodie,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2018)

Mernin!
Fixin to loose power for a few hours, they gonna replace some poles & transformers here, catch ya'll in a few!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 11, 2018)

Goot morning, got called in for dayshift


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Bout to board de plane de plane.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2018)

Thought today would never get here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2018)

On de plane.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2018)

Latest addition to the pack.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Latest addition to the pack.....








Oh, mornin.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2018)

Good lookin' pup!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice looking pup Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, mornin.





Da Possum said:


> Good lookin' pup!





Wycliff said:


> Nice looking pup Chief



Thank you, he’s beautiful.

I got some work to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2018)

I got some weeds to mow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2018)

Flight got here 20 mins early, MizT ain’t here yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2018)

Think I’ll take the rest of the day off and puppy cuddle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2018)

Morning, day three of broke back Dawn...


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 11, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning, day three of broke back Dawn...



Dang, hate to hear that.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Latest addition to the pack.....


tooooo cute!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning, day three of broke back Dawn...


 you might aughta take her to a doc!
Power back on, bbbrrrr, this office is COLD!!  But at least it was quiet, no phone and no customers..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Dang, hate to hear that.





Keebs said:


> tooooo cute!!!
> 
> you might aughta take her to a doc!
> Power back on, bbbrrrr, this office is COLD!!  But at least it was quiet, no phone and no customers..........





She's able to shuffle 'round today.  Going to see a medical massage here shortly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2018)

Good looking pup Cbro, what breed ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good looking pup Cbro, what breed ??



German Shepherd.

Dang man, hope MizDawn gets some relief soon. Sounds like a bad case.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> German Shepherd.
> 
> Dang man, hope MizDawn gets some relief soon. Sounds like a bad case.





Happens to her 'bout once every other year, this time it's sho nuff bad.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's able to shuffle 'round today.  Going to see a medical massage here shortly.


GOOD!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Happens to her 'bout once every other year, this time it's sho nuff bad.


me too, to, two!  Usually I can do some preventative maintenance and stop it, but not always.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2018)

Keebs said:


> GOOD!!!
> 
> me too, to, two!  Usually I can do some preventative maintenance and stop it, but not always.




PM's ice . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2018)

Nobody ever listens to me.  I'm the smartest dood I know...


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nobody ever listens to me.  I'm the smartest dood I know...



Speak ol wise one

Mornin!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 11, 2018)

tumohowas


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2018)

5, later y'all


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nobody ever listens to me.  I'm the smartest dood I know...


 Where's that bowing smiley???

Yep, Mud called it, I'm outta hera!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2018)

Peetzer is whats fer supper!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 11, 2018)

Cubed steak is what's going to be for supper when I get home


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2018)

Got me a good nap, feel revived.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2018)

evening

organizing the garage some is on my agenda


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2018)

deer Meat loaf, mash taters, field peas. That's what's for suppa. Comfort food.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2018)

Homemade Chili Mac, that'll work.

Just completed Alaric's first heel on leash exercise. Obviously he didn't care for being tethered right off the bat, but he did great on the way back to the house.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning, day three of broke back Dawn...



N they trying to make it where you can't get a percocet. 

Minzzz been hurting about 2 weeks..


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2018)

Drunkbro is in a bad way at the moment... Eyes look like road maps and he ain't spoke a word to anyone.....


----------



## Hankus (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2018)

Hankus said:


>



What's up bro


----------



## Big7 (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm out.

Got to clean another cooler full of fish after
a lil' nap.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2018)

morning all

I must not have slept well as I need more.  However, I did not wake up to see how I wasn't sleeping.

Coffee will help open the eyes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2018)

Mernin G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2018)

morning bog

did db finally use those roadmaps to find something productive to accomplish?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 12, 2018)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I see that Hankus flew by and did a quick "touch and go" landing before he flew off again into the wild blue yonder.   I had been wondering just last week where the heck he had flown off to.   

Big 7 was dreaming about going fishing and his dream must have come true because apparently he really does have a cooler full of fish to clean now !!!!!   

I am thankful that I don't have a Drunkbro in my world because in order to protect my well being, I might have put a contract out on him a long time ago !!!!!    

Carry on.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2018)

Mornin Folks!

Puppy duty completed for now.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Folks!
> 
> Puppy duty completed for now.



Mng everyone,,,, guess I missed about your puppy,,,, did you post a picture Chief?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bog
> 
> did db finally use those roadmaps to find something productive to accomplish?



If you want to count him clocking out and going home on time then yes, he did good!


----------



## redeli (Apr 12, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2018)

Mernin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2018)

Mornin!
Did I say how much I hate tax time. Did I? Well, I DO!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Did I say how much I hate tax time. Did I? Well, I DO!


but, but, but, $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$cha-ching!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> but, but, but, $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$cha-ching!



True!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Did I say how much I hate tax time. Did I? Well, I DO!





Keebs said:


> but, but, but, $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$cha-ching!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> True!




Unfortunately, I am on the other side of that "Cha-Ching" sound as I am signing another $6000 check right now to be mailed today in addition to the $10,000 total for the quarterly income taxes that I have already paid for 2017.   My overall income is less for 2017 because I have cut back somewhat on my business since my Texas girlfriend passed away back a year ago.  I haven't made nearly as many vacation type airplane trips either because of that fact.  Now, I REALLY DO HATE TAXES !!!!!!! 


It ain't no secret that my blood pressure goes up like a rocket to the moon every time that I see women shopping that already have 3, 4, or 5 kids and they are pregnant again (probably got a different baby daddy for each one too) and about to deliver another one any minute after they just had the last one just 9 months and 5 minutes ago.   

I have actually witnessed a lady that had 4 stair-step aged kids and along with the mother they were pushing and pulling 3 over-loaded shopping carts filled with things such as Steaks and Crab-legs, Shrimp and other high-priced meats that I could not afford and then she pays for all of this with their Georgia Peach Welfare Card.  TOTAL OF EVERYTHING WAS $ 428.00 FOR THESE ITEMS.

THEN THEY HAVE A 4TH CART THAT WAS LOADED WITH BEER, WINE, ETC AND THEY GO TO THE SERVICE COUNTER AND GET 3 CARTONS OF "NEWPORT" CIGARETTES AND AFTER THIS, THEY WHIP OUT AN ENVELOPE LOADED WITH $100 BILLS AND PAY FOR THOSE ITEMS.

They also walked outside and got in their new Cadillac Escalade which still had the paper tag on it as it was parked in the very CLOSEST PARKING SPOT TO BI-LO's FRONT DOOR (PARKING FOR NEW OR EXPECTANT MOTHERS ONLY). 

I SAY HOGWASH TO THIS GARBAGE as I believe after the first child, there should be NO MORE WELFARE AVAILABLE FOR THIS FAMILY IF THEY HAVE ANY MORE CHILDREN.


Now, I will get off of my soapbox and go by the post office, bank, and even get some lunch to help settle my nerves.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!


Mernin Ms. Purty Eyes. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Did I say how much I hate tax time. Did I? Well, I DO!


But I love it when you get riled up.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Ms. Purty Eyes.



Morning, sweetie........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2018)

Afternoon all !!  Dawn's doing a little betta.


Waiting on yard man to come clean, re-mulch flower beds.  Pool crew still hasn't showed up.   Still gotta finish veggie garden..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Morning, sweetie........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Morning, sweetie........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


>






















where did I go wrong with you boys?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,, guess I missed about your puppy,,,, did you post a picture Chief?



Yessir I did, here ya go......

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=11167268&postcount=471


Afternoon youngins!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2018)

Good ol N'awlins native style red beans n rice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> where did I go wrong with you boys?!?!?




Too many trips to da Park with Louie . . 


Easy money...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Good ol N'awlins native style red beans n rice.




Sounds good ta deaf Chief, never had the real deal.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Good ol N'awlins native style red beans n rice.



I had some when I was in N'awlins this past December.....forgot the name of the joint; but they were the best I've eva had


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 12, 2018)

Someone say easy money?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2018)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Someone say easy money?





I'm yo DIDDY!!!   Easy money bro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> I had some when I was in N'awlins this past December.....forgot the name of the joint; but they were the best I've eva had




Guessing you were in the "Quarters..."


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 12, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm yo DIDDY!!!   Easy money bro !!



Youe just saying that cause i sent you my baby picture the other..


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 12, 2018)

mercy....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too many trips to da Park with Louie . .
> 
> 
> Easy money...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Someone say easy money?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Youe just saying that cause i sent you my baby picture the other..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 12, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> mercy....



My thoughts EXACTLY


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2018)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Youe just saying that cause i sent you my baby picture the other..





And OH my what a baybay . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 12, 2018)

Oh, I thought you were claiming that  cause mama was cute


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> where did I go wrong with you boys?!?!?



You live in Nawth Flawduh and wuzn't near enough to whack our hineys.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You live in Nawth Flawduh and wuzn't near enough to whack our hineys.


Nawth Fladuh my buttocks!!  That line is more down around the Valdosta line!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Unfortunately, I am on the other side of that "Cha-Ching" sound as I am signing another $6000 check right now to be mailed today in addition to the $10,000 total for the quarterly income taxes that I have already paid for 2017.   My overall income is less for 2017 because I have cut back somewhat on my business since my Texas girlfriend passed away back a year ago.  I haven't made nearly as many vacation type airplane trips either because of that fact.  Now, I REALLY DO HATE TAXES !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> It ain't no secret that my blood pressure goes up like a rocket to the moon every time that I see women shopping that already have 3, 4, or 5 kids and they are pregnant again (probably got a different baby daddy for each one too) and about to deliver another one any minute after they just had the last one just 9 months and 5 minutes ago.
> ...


And next year will be worse. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!  Dawn's doing a little betta.
> 
> 
> Waiting on yard man to come clean, re-mulch flower beds.  Pool crew still hasn't showed up.   Still gotta finish veggie garden..



Glad Mz. Dawn is betta. Taking H22 to the Neuro Surgeon in the morning to get his back surgery going. It aint no life livin in pain.  H22 is our yard man and he misses it terribly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2018)

afternoon evening

BIL got the tiller hooked up and we tilled the gardens this afternoon.   Now the real work begins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!  Dawn's doing a little betta.
> 
> 
> Waiting on yard man to come clean, re-mulch flower beds.  Pool crew still hasn't showed up.   Still gotta finish veggie garden..



Good to hear about MizDawn, that back pain can render someone miserable.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds good ta deaf Chief, never had the real deal.






Da Possum said:


> I had some when I was in N'awlins this past December.....forgot the name of the joint; but they were the best I've eva had



Willie Mae's Scotch House?

Mother's?

Dooky Chase?

Gumbo Shop?

Acme Oyster?

Felix's Restaurant?



What we make here is original N'awlins style, but we incorporated elements of Chef Paul Prudhomme's into ours to give it that lagniappe(little somethin extra).

These are the beans you want if available. If you've got a rice cooker that's fine, but I often bake ours, it comes out drier and fluffy.....less sticky. Sometimes we add Andouille, but I prefer a ham bone full of meat.

https://cajuncrate.co/products/came...0R1LLs-5ICgzM10ztuRXqNPdkDBXLQBwaAteyEALw_wcB

Camelia actually has a good recipe right on the bag of beans.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2018)

it is andouille for me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2018)

Good Friday morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2018)

Dangitman!!!! Done got my booty whooped all night long!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Dangitman!!!! Done got my booty whooped all night long!!!





Hate it for ya bro, is Dbro still alive ??


Dang it's 5:30 on my last day off, what am I doing up ???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 13, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Friday the 13th to you Gobblin, Blood, Quack, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I hope that all of you will stay out of trouble today and be a productive citizen.

I've got an 8 AM doctor's appointment for my normal 6 month check-up with my Primary Doctor lady.


ps:  Quack's got his days and time screwed up because he should be sleeping now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate it for ya bro, is Dbro still alive ??
> 
> 
> Dang it's 5:30 on my last day off, what am I doing up ???



He is alive...
Go turnkey huntin!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2018)

Bought Dawn some John Deere planters to use to for flower pots, gotta go pick 'em up.  Buncha errands to run 'fore I head back to work tmrow night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2018)

Mornin Folks!

Puppy duty.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 13, 2018)

Morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2018)

Live From the front porch


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2018)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2018)

hi.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2018)

I smell like a dog.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2018)

Live from Dr. Office.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Live from Dr. Office.




Dang, we're all beat up. Tell Chris I hope he can get some relief.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2018)

Tell him I said hey


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2018)

Group of hens feeding in the yard... No gobbler with them! Strange!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2018)

Cody is famous in this place. Erybody remembered us. RN said she hopes her boy grows up to be just like Cody. Feeling proud.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Live from Dr. Office.





blood on the ground said:


> Group of hens feeding in the yard... No gobbler with them! Strange!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cody is famous in this place. Erybody remembered us. RN said she hopes her boy grows up to be just like Cody. Feeling proud.


 aaawwwww.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2018)

Gotta go cook about 100 hot dogs for Buck n Caitlin @ the Tattoo shop today. They havin a Black Friday type thang there today with reduced rates and free hot dogs. 

Might get me a hot dog tattoo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2018)

iweanmywhackiweanmywhack...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go cook about 100 hot dogs for Buck n Caitlin @ the Tattoo shop today. They havin a Black Friday type thang there today with reduced rates and free hot dogs.
> 
> Might get me a hot dog tattoo.


dot dog, tyvm!


Hooked On Quack said:


> iweanmywhackiweanmywhack...


 hushyomouth!


Jeff C. said:


>


I swanee.........


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 13, 2018)

Oh my


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2018)

ikr?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2018)

Well, we kicked off. Now the ball is in the Dr.'s possession. 
Next up MRI. The x-ray didn't tell em much other than arthur has come to visit on top of other issues.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, we kicked off. Now the ball is in the Dr.'s possession.
> Next up MRI. The x-ray didn't tell em much other than arthur has come to visit on top of other issues.


'ing for relief!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


>





Wycliff said:


> Oh my





Da Possum said:


> ikr?




Whaaaaaaaaaa ???  Erybody be liking da "wheanmywhack.."






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, we kicked off. Now the ball is in the Dr.'s possession.
> Next up MRI. The x-ray didn't tell em much other than arthur has come to visit on top of other issues.





Not cool. Arthritis is a you know what . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2018)

Just spent 30 minutes with my State Farm Agent, knocked my bill down $1500.  4 vehicles and a shack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just spent 30 minutes with my State Farm Agent, knocked my bill down $1500.  4 vehicles and a shack.





I get a corporate rate with Met, they're higher.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2018)

Ain't NOBODY screwing da Quack . .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 13, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just spent 30 minutes with my State Farm Agent, knocked my bill down $1500.  4 vehicles and a shack.



Didja talk to Jake


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Didja talk to Jake



Jake works at Allstate. I talk to him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jake works at Allstate. I talk to him.



No He doesn't. Jake  works for State Farm. 
You talk to Dennis Haysbert  silly girl. 






actually H22 talks to Dennis. Not me. I just pay the bills.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No He doesn't. Jake  works for State Farm.
> You talk to Dennis Haysbert  silly girl.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2018)

Da Possum said:


>











The best thing about being a woman
Is the prerogative to have a little fun and

Oh, oh, oh, go totally crazy...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The best thing about being a woman
> Is the prerogative to have a little fun and
> 
> Oh, oh, oh, go totally crazy...




It's ok.....ever since the Dillard house caught on far you've been a little off


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> It's ok.....ever since the Dillard house caught on far you've been a little off



It's all that smoke. I gotz grey/black boogers so I know that smoke is getting to my brain.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2018)

Ya'll have a great weekend!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2018)

Afternoon, sho is purty. 

Dogs fed a did their bidness.

Got Alaric already coming to “here”, then “sit”, then “stay”. He’s a fast learner @ 10 weeks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2018)

prayers for H22

It is finally the weekend here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2018)

Weekend here also... Grillin some wangs


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 13, 2018)

20 mo minutes


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> 20 mo minutes



Was just talkin to MizT bout some fried chicken tenders. 

If ever in N’awlins go to Brothers food store on Carondelet St., some of the best chicken tenders you’ll ever eat. I had some while down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2018)

^^^^ I meant that for blood, but works for Wybro and anyone else too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2018)

Oh lawd. Niece is here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2018)

MzH22, niece at 1:30 am?

I seldom get up that early.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 14, 2018)

Mrs H is burning the past mid-night oil for sure.

Good Morning to her and Gobblin and the rest of the Driveler Nation.  Gotta decide what I am going to do today as tomorrow won't be a productive day for sure because of the weather.

Maybe a cup or three of Gobblin's coffee and some breakfast will help to make that decision.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2018)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Dogs attended to....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2018)

Gobblein planting?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, winter storm in April here,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Gobblein planting?



killing carpenter bees now

must weed eat
mow
plant garden 
spread moss killer
spray yard??? for weeds


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> killing carpenter bees now
> 
> must weed eat
> mow
> ...



Wish we could do the 1st 3 on your list, starting with weed eating,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2018)

My wife ask me to take her to whole foods... She is a slow shopper already, couple that with her hardly being able to walk....oh God...what did I do to deserve this?
I will check back in tomorrow when we get home!!! Prayers needed!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> My wife ask me to take her to whole foods... She is a slow shopper already, couple that with her hardly being able to walk....oh God...what did I do to deserve this?
> I will check back in tomorrow when we get home!!! Prayers needed!!!



Look at it this way,,,, you can grab some Brewskis at the store,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> My wife ask me to take her to whole foods... She is a slow shopper already, couple that with her hardly being able to walk....oh God...what did I do to deserve this?
> I will check back in tomorrow when we get home!!! Prayers needed!!!



Ma-in-law going tu too to two 2


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Look at it this way,,,, you can grab some Brewskis at the store,,,,





Wycliff said:


> Ma-in-law going tu too to two 2



If MIL is going don't let her know you refilled the garage frig with brews


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> killing carpenter bees now
> 
> must weed eat
> mow
> ...



Got 10,000,000,000 things I could be doing, but nerve pain/arthritis whatever it is in my left hand is killing me. Took 800 mil of ibuprofen(that's all I've got) hoping to relieve it some, so I can get out and do a little something before all the rain gets in here. 

Gonna have to go see a Doc about this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2018)

Buncha gimped up ol folks up in hera.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2018)

Whoever said, “laughter is the best medicine”, wasn’t necessarily correct.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2018)

Afternoon gimpbro's !!  My weekend to work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2018)

Well quack it is tough but someone has to do it.

Chief, was the hand aggravated by the last road trip?

3 hours but the garden is planted, at least for what I have currently to put in the ground.

Wish the bush sweet potatoes I ordered to try this year had arrived.   The ones I planted from slips I started last year did not store well and had to throw most of them away.  It had been the third year in a row that I had started slips from the previous year.   Maybe they just go tired.

Forgot to get a couple of egg plants while at the getting place this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2018)

Going to recycling and then it is jump on the mower time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2018)

Got a lot accomplished on my 7 days off, flower beds cleaned and remulched, grass cut, garden planted, pool opened and treated. Cooked,cleaned waited on the wife. Looks like it might get rough tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Going to recycling and then it is jump on the mower time.





Gonna need yo carpenter bee recipe, again...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got a lot accomplished on my 7 days off, flower beds cleaned and remulched, grass cut, garden planted, pool opened and treated. Cooked,cleaned waited on the wife. Looks like it might get rough tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well quack it is tough but someone has to do it.
> 
> Chief, was the hand aggravated by the last road trip?
> 
> ...



Yes sir, everyday to some extent. Some days were bad, and some days were tolerable. Sometimes it’s bad enough to keep me awake in the middle of the night.

I have noticed that if I use that hand/arm it’s worse that day/night. 

Just got off the mower and it is bothering purty good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2018)

Mowed a bunch myself, then outlined a bunch for Jag.$


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna need yo carpenter bee recipe, again...



It should be killing again this year from what you put out last year.   Didn't I also send you a jar to refill the syringes with?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2018)

Alaric is growin like a weed.....

Can’t get a pic to post off my phone.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got 10,000,000,000 things I could be doing, but nerve pain/arthritis whatever it is in my left hand is killing me. Took 800 mil of ibuprofen(that's all I've got) hoping to relieve it some, so I can get out and do a little something before all the rain gets in here.
> 
> Gonna have to go see a Doc about this.



Definitely see the Doc, if it is arthritis, fish oil really helped me, but everyone is different,,,, best of luck, hope you get feeling better, I just slipped on the ice here on our driveway, my back is bothering me,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Alaric is growin like a weed.....
> 
> Can’t get a pic to post off my phone.



Try resizing it,,,, and you've got to post in the music post I started, you've always got some good ones Chief,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


>





Whaaaaaaaaaa???   Okay, so my yard dood and pool dood gotta lot done . . 





gobbleinwoods said:


> It should be killing again this year from what you put out last year.   Didn't I also send you a jar to refill the syringes with?




I don't think so ??   I'll look . . .


----------



## Sweet Georgia Peach (Apr 14, 2018)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to say I’m so thankful for the thoughts and prayers for my surgery! I have a long ways to go but I’m getting better every day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2018)

Sweet Georgia Peach said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to say I’m so thankful for the thoughts and prayers for my surgery! I have a long ways to go but I’m getting better every day!





Hope you continue to heal quickly gal friend !!!  Take good care !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sweet Georgia Peach said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to say I’m so thankful for the thoughts and prayers for my surgery! I have a long ways to go but I’m getting better every day!



Good to hear from you. Go girl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Definitely see the Doc, if it is arthritis, fish oil really helped me, but everyone is different,,,, best of luck, hope you get feeling better, I just slipped on the ice here on our driveway, my back is bothering me,,,,



Yep Cmp, I'm just gonna bite the bullet and find out what this is. It just began out of the blue about 3 months ago, never had anything like it before.



Cmp1 said:


> Try resizing it,,,, and you've got to post in the music post I started, you've always got some good ones Chief,,,,



I did resize one, but still failed. I'll send to desktop and it will work.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaa???   Okay, so my yard dood and pool dood gotta lot done . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  



Sweet Georgia Peach said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to say I’m so thankful for the thoughts and prayers for my surgery! I have a long ways to go but I’m getting better every day!



Wishing you a full and quick recovery, SGP. I hope your pain is gone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2018)

Went to my Mama and Diddy's house today (it's very hard for me to go there) with some of my family. Got stuff that Mama and Diddy had my name on. I guess Estate sale is next. It was bitter sweet. Lots of tears were shed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2018)

My precious Diddy had my name in his Will for me to have  his elephant table that I always wanted. He traded a carton of cigs for this beautiful solid maple table that has a hand carved huge elephant with ivory eyes on the bottom that he got in the Congo(Africa).  He carried that table back to the ship on his back. My nephew brought it to my house on his back just like Diddy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2018)

Call me crazy, but I have always wanted this table. Sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2018)

Mama and Diddy have 3 story house full of stuff and Cody refuses to go there to put his name on anything that he would want before the Estate sale. I got him one of his "DA's"(my Diddy) marine hats tonight and that strong son of mine cried his eyes out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Went to my Mama and Diddy's house today (it's very hard for me to go there) with some of my family. Got stuff that Mama and Diddy had my name on. I guess Estate sale is next. It was bitter sweet. Lots of tears were shed.





One reason I'm definitely not looking forward to my Moms passing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One reason I'm definitely not looking forward to my Moms passing.


Thank goodness my Mama got the house in order before she left this earth. AND she didn't even know she was going before him. He was 8 years older. She wrote my Diddy's obit. Not hers. I wanna be like her. 
She left me a marble top table that was from my Diddy's great grandma. I guess she wanted me to have it.  It's beautiful....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2018)

Crazy when you go to your HOME. You just don't want anything. They kept saying, take the things you gave them. The rest is in the Estate.  I just wanted the things Mama and Diddy wanted me to have. 
The best thing in life aren't THINGS.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2018)

Morning gimpbro's !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2018)

thirty more then you can head to the house

morning quack


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 15, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2018)

wybro, if you don't get called in, how many you have off?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2018)

Good Mornin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2018)

good day Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2018)

Jag got all the grass mowed yesterday afternoon while I was taking a nap after I cut a bunch and bordered out some areas for him. 

I woke up and he came in talkin about he got ALL the grass cut. I went outside and dang if he didn’t cut everything, even spots I didn’t border out for him. I mean everything. 

I was pleasantly surprised to say the least and was a little concerned about some of the areas he cut that are sketchy. I asked him how he got it all done and he said, “Mommy gave me some coffee”.

Lawd, that boy was jacked up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good day Chief



Well the garden is planted, you playin in the rain today? 

I just got back in from gettin 4 dogs out to do their bidness and fed. Gotta let 2 back out here soon after eating.

Umbrellas and rain suits are your friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2018)

Wonder if Cramer could give me some assistance with these dogs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2018)

I actually only witnessed one poop. Might be three.


----------



## cramer (Apr 15, 2018)

Morning fellers 
Thanks for the coffee G
Jag stepped up when you got down Chief - wasn't the coffee
How's the hand feeling today?


----------



## cramer (Apr 15, 2018)

Diesel the half lab, half great dane,  does not like rain.
Hope it breaks for a minute or I might have to tie a bucket to his rear


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2018)

Crazy Lab, scooping out "worms" from the surrounding trees in the pool, cleaned skimmer, and Polaris, back washed pool and Bobo/Dodo decides to go swimming, brings the Polaris back to me, dood has NO manners.  Locked 
em on the back porch and he pitched a fit.  Let 'em in soaking wet and he lays on Dawn's couch . .  hehe


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, another winter day in spring here, freezing rain now,,,, miserable,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well quack it is tough but someone has to do it.
> 
> Chief, was the hand aggravated by the last road trip?
> 
> ...



Did you plant any beer caps? With the nice warm weather and rain there they should come up pretty quickly,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2018)

Cmp, I knew I forgot something.

Thing I could just throw a few on the top and hope they wash in?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2018)

Morning children


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2018)

cramer said:


> Morning fellers
> Thanks for the coffee G
> Jag stepped up when you got down Chief - wasn't the coffee
> How's the hand feeling today?



Yessir, he sure did. I was basically shocked when I saw areas he mowed like I always do, but rarely have him in those areas.

I know it’s there, but not killin me.



cramer said:


> Diesel the half lab, half great dane,  does not like rain.
> Hope it breaks for a minute or I might have to tie a bucket to his rear



Man, I bet he’s huge! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Crazy Lab, scooping out "worms" from the surrounding trees in the pool, cleaned skimmer, and Polaris, back washed pool and Bobo/Dodo decides to go swimming, brings the Polaris back to me, dood has NO manners.  Locked
> em on the back porch and he pitched a fit.  Let 'em in soaking wet and he lays on Dawn's couch . .  hehe



4 dogs out in the rain twice this Mornin already. Boo just hurt Alaric feelings for getting too close while he was drinking water. Boo is just a grumpy ol man, kinda like Nic.  



Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,, another winter day in spring here, freezing rain now,,,, miserable,


 Steady, and sometimes pouring rain here, but not cold.

Mornin Cmp.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Cmp, I knew I forgot something.
> 
> Thing I could just throw a few on the top and hope they wash in?



Yep,,,, when I saw that post a while back, I laughed for probably 5mins,,,, still brings a smile to my face,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2018)

Lil Everett is 2 yrs old today. We cancelled the party due to the weather.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, he sure did. I was basically shocked when I saw areas he mowed like I always do, but rarely have him in those areas.
> 
> I know it’s there, but not killin me.
> 
> ...



Mng,,, I'll take the rain and warm,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning children



Mng,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2018)

Late breakfast is better than no breakfast


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Late breakfast is better than no breakfast



Looks great,,,, I'm gonna have some left over homemade chicken noodle soup here in a few minutes,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wybro, if you don't get called in, how many you have off?



Just one, then 10 nights before the next days off


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 15, 2018)

Happy birthday Lil Everett


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Happy birthday Lil Everett



Howdy Wybro!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Great tune Chief,,,, thanks,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Great tune Chief,,,, thanks,,,,



Bout sent me down the youtube wormhole.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout sent me down the youtube wormhole.



Lol lol lol,,,, I'll have the DJ play it for the community up here,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2018)

been working in the gayrog this morning.   They sure can collect a lot of dust and dirt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> been working in the gayrog this morning.   They sure can collect a lot of dust and dirt.



Not accomplishing much here today, gobblein.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 15, 2018)

Howdy Chief


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 15, 2018)

Raining sideway here


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Raining sideway here



Straight down here, but heavy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2018)

2.25 "so far


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 15, 2018)

Don't know how much we've gotten but it's a good bit and its still raining off and on. Just not nearly as bad.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 2.25 "so far



I'll take the rain,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2018)

Afternoon brudders !!!   Gonna be a slip n slide kinda night in the chalk mine.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon brudders !!!   Gonna be a slip n slide kinda night in the chalk mine.



Yes it is, just try and keep it between the ditches


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Yes it is, just try and keep it between the ditches




Slow n easy is the way I roll, but sometimes ya just gotta put the hammer down !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon brudders !!!   Gonna be a slip n slide kinda night in the chalk mine.



Definitely slipping and sliding here,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slow n easy is the way I roll, but sometimes ya just gotta put the hammer down !!



Better put a mud rudder on that truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Definitely slipping and sliding here,,,,





Snow and ice ain't got nuttin on slick/wet red Georgia clay !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Snow and ice ain't got nuttin on slick/wet red Georgia clay !!!!



I can attest to that. I've driven all the way through from Ga to a ski slope in NC on closed snow covered highways with nary a problem, but those roads near the chalk mines will cause you to suck the fruit of the looms label up to about your belly button sometimes. You don't drive on them. You slide, steer and pray.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can attest to that. I've driven all the way through from Ga to a ski slope in NC on closed snow covered highways with nary a problem, but those roads near the chalk mines will cause you to suck the fruit of the looms label up to about your belly button sometimes. You don't drive on them. You slide, steer and pray.





I've seen a Cat D-8 bulldozer hit a ditch more than once !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can attest to that. I've driven all the way through from Ga to a ski slope in NC on closed snow covered highways with nary a problem, but those roads near the chalk mines will cause you to suck the fruit of the looms label up to about your belly button sometimes. You don't drive on them. You slide, steer and pray.



I can only imagine,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hey Miggy your the weather guy, please get this Low Pressure system outa here for us up here,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2018)

In my many years I've only cleaned out 1 ditch, prolly shouldn't 'o said that . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey Miggy your the weather guy, please get this Low Pressure system outa here for us up here,,,,


Sure, I'll get right on that! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> In my many years I've only cleaned out 1 ditch, prolly shouldn't 'o said that . .


Did ya have to clean yo britches out too?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure, I'll get right on that!
> 
> Did ya have to clean yo britches out too?





Was puckered up too much !!!  On my way in tonight saw where somebody plowed a ditch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2018)

Went to da bowlin ball alley for some fun with MizT, the kids n Everett since we cancelled the birfday party.

June just bit the puppy and cut him right under his right eye lid, less than a 1/4" from his eye. Had she caught that eye it wouldn't have been good for either of them.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2018)

Live from the plastic factory!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2018)

Evening Youngins. I have had the pleasure of having two good old middle Georgia boys spending a few days up here Turkey hunting. Mattech killed one today and Stringmusic gonna kill one in the morning. It is sure nice to have some Georgia boys to converse with over a glass or 3 of wine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the plastic factory!




I'm here witya Bbro !!!




KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins. I have had the pleasure of having two good old middle Georgia boys spending a few days up here Turkey hunting. Mattech killed one today and Stringmusic gonna kill one in the morning. It is sure nice to have some Georgia boys to converse with over a glass or 3 of wine.





Good deal Charlie !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2018)

Shoulda wore jeans, dang wind is kickin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins. I have had the pleasure of having two good old middle Georgia boys spending a few days up here Turkey hunting. Mattech killed one today and Stringmusic gonna kill one in the morning. It is sure nice to have some Georgia boys to converse with over a glass or 3 of wine.



Sounds like a good time for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoulda wore jeans, dang wind is kickin.



Good to see you here.... Is Wybro riding along also?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Good to see you here.... Is Wybro riding along also?





How's the wife ??  Think Wybro will be back tmrow ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2018)

fomohowas..


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How's the wife ??  Think Wybro will be back tmrow ??



She is starting to do much better! Its going to be a long road for her but she is definitely on the mend. Thanks for asking bro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2018)

bloodbro, good news on the wife

Good morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro, good news on the wife
> 
> Good morning



Morning Gobble


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2018)

bog, has it been a good night?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 16, 2018)

The wind got so bad yesterday that it dang near blew me into week after next.  I was sitting out in the grove and heard the palm tree talking to the coconut tree.  Yep, that palm tree told the coconut tree to hold on tight to its coconuts because this was not an ordinary windstorm for sure !!!!  

Good Morning to you Quack, Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Blood, I hope that your wife continues to improve and can be back up to par really soon.  

Chief, you surely have a lot going on in your world.  OH, Happy LATE 2nd birthday to Everett too !!!!

I've got lots of things to get done today and tomorrow and then I've got to be at three different cities in Alabama for the rest of the week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2018)

EE, Honk as you pass exit 98 on I-20.  As fast as you will be going I'll hear it after you reach Conyers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bog, has it been a good night?



No!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2018)

Morning fellers !!!  Gonna be off for 2 !!!  


Safe travels Sockbro !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2018)

Morning day walkers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2018)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2018)

Mernin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, still raining down yonder?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2018)

Yesterday was the first time in our history that an event got rained out. The Indian Festival was a great success Friday and Saturday though. I made so many flint & steel fires those two days that I actually wore out a flint. 

Now I have to wait for a day or two for my tipi to dry before I can take it down. 

Mornin`, folks. Now back to turkey huntin`.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Yesterday was the first time in our history that an event got rained out. The Indian Festival was a great success Friday and Saturday though. I made so many flint & steel fires those two days that I actually wore out a flint.
> 
> Now I have to wait for a day or two for my tipi to dry before I can take it down.
> 
> Mornin`, folks. Now back to turkey huntin`.


I saw where it was cancelled, so I knew it was gonna be rough..........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,, still raining down yonder?


nope, cleared out & colder'n a well diggers bottom!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> nope, cleared out & colder'n a well diggers bottom!



Now that's cold,,,, lol lol lol,,,, 28deg here,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins. I have had the pleasure of having two good old middle Georgia boys spending a few days up here Turkey hunting. Mattech killed one today and Stringmusic gonna kill one in the morning. It is sure nice to have some Georgia boys to converse with over a glass or 3 of wine.



That's nice BO$$, hope y'all had a good time. 



blood on the ground said:


> She is starting to do much better! Its going to be a long road for her but she is definitely on the mend. Thanks for asking bro!



Glad to hear the Mrs. is improving/mending already, blood.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> The wind got so bad yesterday that it dang near blew me into week after next.  I was sitting out in the grove and heard the palm tree talking to the coconut tree.  Yep, that palm tree told the coconut tree to hold on tight to its coconuts because this was not an ordinary windstorm for sure !!!!
> 
> Good Morning to you Quack, Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> ...



Sure do EE, you take it easy and Like Quack said, Safe travels.


Mornin folks!

Just got back from the Vet with Alaric/Al. Got up this mornin and his eye was practically closed with significant swelling in the area. Vet gave me a powerful anti inflammatory and antibiotic to get into his system before doing anything else. He wants to see if the swelling will subside before x-raying, etc. Didn't even want to give him his shots yet until then. I think he'll be alright, but he said, "I've seen puppy's die from a bite like that to the head". Infection being the cause, I reckon.

Anyway, he's got his meds and sleeping like a baby.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> That's nice BO$$, hope y'all had a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to hear Chief,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Now that's cold,,,, lol lol lol,,,, 28deg here,,,,


windchill is the factor here........


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Just got back from the Vet with Alaric/Al. Got up this mornin and his eye was practically closed with significant swelling in the area. Vet gave me a powerful anti inflammatory and antibiotic to get into his system before doing anything else. He wants to see if the swelling will subside before x-raying, etc. Didn't even want to give him his shots yet until then. I think he'll be alright, but he said, "I've seen puppy's die from a bite like that to the head". Infection being the cause, I reckon.
> 
> Anyway, he's got his meds and sleeping like a baby.


 bless his heart!!  Hope he mends quick!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> windchill is the factor here........
> 
> bless his heart!!  Hope he mends quick!



The rest of the pack is in lock down.

I could let Bert off for good behaviour, but he keeps the others in check.

Bert watches over this pup like a Momma. Unfortunately, he wasn't right there when it happened, but he came running to see what happened. 

I let Bert out of the bedroom first thing this morning and he went straight to the kennel Alaric sleeps in to check on him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2018)

What's fer lunch?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch?



Left over pork roast with homemade BBQ sauce,,,, how many dogs do you have Chief?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> The rest of the pack is in lock down.
> 
> I could let Bert off for good behaviour, but he keeps the others in check.
> 
> ...


Do you know what bit him?


Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch?


I pan fried a couple of steaks last night, baked taters & ready to eat skrimp.......saved some for today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Left over pork roast with homemade BBQ sauce,,,, how many dogs do you have Chief?



4 now, but 2 of them will probably leave when daughter moves out. Gonna hate losing Bert, he's a dang good dog, but still has a couple bad habits, mostly just a big galoot with bad manners when folks come over. Just wasn't taught right from the get go. I've subdued them to large extent



Keebs said:


> Do you know what bit him?
> 
> I pan fried a couple of steaks last night, baked taters & ready to eat skrimp.......saved some for today!



Yep June, Caitlin and Bucks bull terrier/pitbull  

Weird though, they've already been together for 3 weeks and they have been playing with each other just fine. Last night for some reason she chomped down on his head and tooth got him good very close to an eye. 

Dot dog with spicy ketchup n habanero mustard + a homemade sloppy joe with habanero mustard.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> 4 now, but 2 of them will probably leave when daughter moves out. Gonna hate losing Bert, he's a dang good dog, but still has a couple bad habits, mostly just a big galoot with bad manners when folks come over. Just wasn't taught right from the get go. I've subdued them to large extent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lunch sounds great,,,, we got you beat by 2 dogs,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> 4 now, but 2 of them will probably leave when daughter moves out. Gonna hate losing Bert, he's a dang good dog, but still has a couple bad habits, mostly just a big galoot with bad manners when folks come over. Just wasn't taught right from the get go. I've subdued them to large extent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang.......... hate that, once in a blue moon something will set the girls off and I have to break it up with a ***Aaaaaannnt, cut it out!!***


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Dang.......... hate that, once in a blue moon something will set the girls off and I have to break it up with a ***Aaaaaannnt, cut it out!!***



Our Red Cattle Dog went after our Corgi last year,,,, have kept them apart ever since,,,, Vet says nothing you can do about it, except maybe try Xanax for Lucy, our Red,,,, they had got along fine for 2yrs and then one day, who knows why, both females,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Our Red Cattle Dog went after our Corgi last year,,,, have kept them apart ever since,,,, Vet says nothing you can do about it, except maybe try Xanax for Lucy, our Red,,,, they had got along fine for 2yrs and then one day, who knows why, both females,,,,



Starts with a capital “B”


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Our Red Cattle Dog went after our Corgi last year,,,, have kept them apart ever since,,,, Vet says nothing you can do about it, except maybe try Xanax for Lucy, our Red,,,, they had got along fine for 2yrs and then one day, who knows why, both females,,,,


Oooohhhh Corgi's are sooooo cute!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Starts with a capital “B”


oh hush!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Oooohhhh Corgi's are sooooo cute!!!!
> 
> oh hush!



Yeah, Betsy's a sweetheart, but Lucy wants to kill her,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Oooohhhh Corgi's are sooooo cute!!!!
> 
> oh hush!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Yeah, Betsy's a sweetheart, but Lucy wants to kill her,,,,


the older one at my house is an Australian shepard, going on 12 yrs old, smart as a whip, but she IS the alpha female, my boxer, going on 7 is the goofiest most loveable sweetheart!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> the older one at my house is an Australian shepard, going on 12 yrs old, smart as a whip, but she IS the alpha female, my boxer, going on 7 is the goofiest most loveable sweetheart!



Love Boxers,,,, we've got a lab shepherd mix who's about 12, we thought she had a stroke the other day, looked it up, ear infection,,,, totally lost her balance, better now though, our Blue Healer is around 12 also, glaucoma,,,, our farm dog is a Boxer mix, 85lb female,,,, lick you to death,,,, but she keeps the Eagles away from the yardbirds,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2018)

2hrs sleeping aint cutting it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2018)

Gonna grade my roads, this could get good . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2hrs sleeping aint cutting it.



Yep that won't get you very far..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Love Boxers,,,, we've got a lab shepherd mix who's about 12, we thought she had a stroke the other day, looked it up, ear infection,,,, totally lost her balance, better now though, our Blue Healer is around 12 also, glaucoma,,,, our farm dog is a Boxer mix, 85lb female,,,, lick you to death,,,, but she keeps the Eagles away from the yardbirds,,,,


The Aussie had a big round hay bale flip over on her a few years ago, she's getting down in the hips now, moves slower, hates my grandson with a passion, the boxer, the sun rises & sets in him & vice versa!


Hooked On Quack said:


> 2hrs sleeping aint cutting it.


nope, not good............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna grade my roads, this could get good . .


 and the headlines read.............. HOQ has done it again.........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep that won't get you very far..


whatchudoinup?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> The Aussie had a big round hay bale flip over on her a few years ago, she's getting down in the hips now, moves slower, hates my grandson with a passion, the boxer, the sun rises & sets in him & vice versa!
> 
> nope, not good............
> 
> and the headlines read.............. HOQ has done it again.........





Keebs said:


> whatchudoinup?





Sitting on the Dock 'o Bay, wasting time !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Starts with a capital “B”


Hot flashes.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting on the Dock 'o Bay, wasting time !!!


works for me!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hot flashes.


Thankheavensnomore!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2018)

Headed to the ball field........... at least I don't have to cook suppa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2018)

Afternoon folks!

Still brisk outdoors.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2018)

Quack gon be sleep walking tonight.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> Still brisk outdoors.



Here too,,,, we didn't have this type weather all winter,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 16, 2018)

Evening folks.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Evening everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Evening folks.....





Cmp1 said:


> Evening everyone,,,,



Howdy fellers!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2018)

Me and Sapjoebro taking what's left of my parents to their favorite place on earth.(their wishes) EDISTO! for New Years.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2018)

evening, wind chill is biting cold


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2018)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2018)

It's ridiculously cold out there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins.



Your friends still up there hunting turkeys?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 16, 2018)

Iffin it would quit rainin it wouldn't be to bad for this time of the year. Turks don't care 

Sure you've heard this one or a version of it but funny anyways.

THE ITALIAN TOMATO GARDEN STORY



An elderly Italian gentleman lived alone in New Jersey.  He wanted to plant 

his annual tomato garden, but it was very difficult work, as the ground was hard. 

His only son, Vincent, who used to help him, was in prison.  The old man 

wrote a letter to his son and described his predicament: 


Dear Vincent,

I am feeling pretty sad because it looks like I won't be able to plant my 

tomato garden this year.  I'm just getting too old to be digging up a garden 

plot.  I know if you were here, my troubles would be over.  I know you would 

be happy to dig the plot for me, like in the old days. 


Love,

Papa 



A few days later he received a letter from his son:

Dear Papa,

Don't dig up that garden!  That's where the bodies are buried! 


Love,

Vinnie

At 4 A.M. the next morning, FBI agents and local police arrived and dug up 

the entire area without finding any bodies. They apologized to the old man 

and left.  That same day the old man received another letter from his son. 


Dear Papa,

Go ahead and plant the tomatoes now. That's the best I could do under the 

circumstances. 


Love you,

Vinnie

 couple of turks from yesterday.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Lol lol lol,,,, and great shots as usual my friend,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2018)

Good one Uncle Mikey!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your friends still up there hunting turkeys?



Matt and Strang still up here. I think they are gonna hunt roost tonight.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 16, 2018)

I'll take the rain and wind chill,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I'll take the rain and wind chill,,,,



Cmp, I see yall having that Global warming up there too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 16, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Cmp, I see yall having that Global warming up there too.



I should get ol AL Gore up here to plow for me,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2018)

morning drivelers

yauning a lot this morning, coffee will help but is a poor substitute for poor sleep


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning drivelers
> 
> yauning a lot this morning, coffee will help but is a poor substitute for poor sleep



Mornin gobblein....bout 5:00 here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2018)

Mornin Swamp Yank...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Coffee is good this AM,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2018)

Mornin! 
Last day. 
Just in time to celebrate my boys birfday tomorrow!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Mng,,,, how old is your boy,,,, my wife's birthday was yesterday,,,, she turned 29 this year,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

No matter what anybody says,,,, 29,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,, how old is your boy,,,, my wife's birthday was yesterday,,,, she turned 29 this year,,,,


27. and yes. I'm old. 


Cmp1 said:


> No matter what anybody says,,,, 29,,,,



 I was bout to say. I could be her Mama.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

I made her an  Angel food cake,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

She gave me a bunch of beer caps to plant this season if we ever get spring,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

Morning.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Last day.
> Just in time to celebrate my boys birfday tomorrow!


 I KNOW you are glad!!


Cmp1 said:


> She gave me a bunch of beer caps to plant this season if we ever get spring,,,,


 that is too funny!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning.


 Hey BigN, howudoin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> She gave me a bunch of beer caps to plant this season if we ever get spring,,,,


I'm GON get my niece to plant some. She's bout to drink me out of house and home. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning.



Afternoon!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

I can't remember who posted the picture of him planting the beer caps, but every time I think about it I laugh,,,, hilarious,,,, he had the rows dug out and set the caps about 6in apart,,,, classic,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I KNOW you are glad!!
> 
> that is too funny!
> 
> Hey BigN, howudoin?




Doing well, waiting on the wife to get up.  You ???




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm GON get my niece to plant some. She's bout to drink me out of house and home.
> 
> 
> Afternoon!




Hiya !!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I can't remember who posted the picture of him planting the beer caps, but every time I think about it I laugh,,,, hilarious,,,, he had the rows dug out and set the caps about 6in apart,,,, classic,,,,


WHO was planting them?!?!?  That's hilarious!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Doing well, waiting on the wife to get up.  You ???


Way better than lately!!  How's Miz Dawn doing?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I can't remember who posted the picture of him planting the beer caps, but every time I think about it I laugh,,,, hilarious,,,, he had the rows dug out and set the caps about 6in apart,,,, classic,,,,



I remember that one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> WHO was planting them?!?!?  That's hilarious!
> 
> Way better than lately!!  How's Miz Dawn doing?




She's still down on her back.  Need to go play a lil wakey wakey, here comes snakey . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

I gotz da bed head . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> WHO was planting them?!?!?  That's hilarious!
> 
> Way better than lately!!  How's Miz Dawn doing?



It was a post last spring,,,, pretty sure they were Bud Light caps, I mentioned Rolling Rocks,,,, hilarious,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

Whatchaya'll havin fo dinna ???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's still down on her back.  Need to go play a lil wakey wakey, here comes snakey . .


lemme know how that works out for ya, big guy!


Cmp1 said:


> It was a post last spring,,,, pretty sure they were Bud Light caps, I mentioned Rolling Rocks,,,, hilarious,,,,


 I bet!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll havin fo dinna ???


My lunch consisted of a ham sammich with some of Nurse Sugars bread-n-butter pickles, chips and wata.  Maybe I'll get home in time to cook tonight.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Leftover pizza for lunch,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> lemme know how that works out for ya, big guy!
> 
> I bet!
> 
> My lunch consisted of a ham sammich with some of Nurse Sugars bread-n-butter pickles, chips and wata.  Maybe I'll get home in time to cook tonight.....





Not         too           good...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not         too           good...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


>





I got my quack whacked with a flip flop . . 



Time fo a dranky drank !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2018)

<----------  Sloppy Joe's again, but dey good n hot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2018)

Hope all da broke up folks is doin better.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got my quack whacked with a flip flop . .
> 
> 
> 
> Time fo a dranky drank !!!


  yeah, go ahead...........


Jeff C. said:


> Hope all da broke up folks is doin better.....


 I for one am (finally!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> yeah, go ahead...........
> 
> I for one am (finally!)



 I'll dance to dat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2018)

Reckon I'll go spray some mo herbicide. Little breezier than I like though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go spray some mo herbicide. Little breezier than I like though.



Gotta mask,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Gotta mask,,,,




Herbicide be skeered 'o da Chiefbro . . He be a Venitian killa . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2018)

hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> hey


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll dance to dat!


me too, two, to!


Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go spray some mo herbicide. Little breezier than I like though.


uh-oh..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Herbicide be skeered 'o da Chiefbro . . He be a Venitian killa . .






mudracing101 said:


> hey


what's up mudro!


Hooked On Quack said:


>


oh lawd................. DDDAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> me too, two, to!
> 
> uh-oh..........
> 
> ...




Dawn's not here man . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Keebs said:


> me too, two, to!
> 
> uh-oh..........
> 
> ...



Tattle tail


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Go out to plow and boy did I miss it,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Go out to plow and boy did I miss it,,,,





What'd ya miss ???


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Just joking around,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

forgot what I was gonna say . .


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 17, 2018)

lol,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's not here man . .


 I haz her number.............


mudracing101 said:


> Tattle tail


and your point????


Cmp1 said:


> Go out to plow and boy did I miss it,,,,


'cause it was covered in snow?


Hooked On Quack said:


> forgot what I was gonna say . .


what room are you in?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I haz her number.............
> 
> and your point????
> 
> ...





Yours . . . nekkid too .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yours . . . nekkid too .


 you started without me AGAIN!?!?!?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> you started without me AGAIN!?!?!?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2018)

Bye, Keebs lets go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> you started without me AGAIN!?!?!?





Grrrrrrrrrrrr . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

You know how those "professional" cooks be chopping up stuff ???   I'm not one of 'em.  Lost a digit.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Evening everyone,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Evening everyone,,,,





Hiya Swampbro.  Got some cheekun libbers soaking in buttamilk.  Got some deer meat and sausage mixed up, gonna add some onions . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Swampbro.  Got some cheekun libbers soaking in buttamilk.  Got some deer meat and sausage mixed up, gonna add some onions . .



Can't remember the last time I had chicken livers, love em,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2018)

chicken livers or any liver. . . . . yuck


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chicken livers or any liver. . . . . yuck



No beef liver for me either,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Can't remember the last time I had chicken livers, love em,,,,




These are off the CHAIN good !!!   Battered and fried !!




gobbleinwoods said:


> chicken livers or any liver. . . . . yuck





Cmp1 said:


> No beef liver for me either,,,,




Love me some beef liva and onions/gravy !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

Reminder to self, do NOT rub eyes after cutting onions..


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> These are off the CHAIN good !!!   Battered and fried !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dad used to love it also, not me,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reminder to self, do NOT rub eyes after cutting onions..



Or jalapeños,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chicken livers or any liver. . . . . yuck



 H22 just said something bout chicken libers without even  reading the dribler. Nope. aint GON happen here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 just said something bout chicken libers without even  reading the dribler. Nope. aint GON happen here.





Tell da MAN to come down hera !!!  I've 'em sittin in Franks Hawt sauce n butta milk, gonna flour 'em and fry 'em !!!

Got onion rangs sitting in the same batter, along with the 50/50 deer meat/sausage and onions !! 


Hmmmmmmmm, deep fried hamboooger ???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 17, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got my quack whacked with a flip flop . .


That sounds kinda..........nevermind



Keebs said:


> oh lawd................. DDDAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's not here man . .


Did you just call Keebs a dude!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2018)

What’s gwine own up in hera?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2018)

Wind died down so sprayed another bottle of herbicide, prior to that a little puppy training. Gotta take Al back to da Vet in da moanin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2018)

Jump start on my boy's birthday. 27 when I wake up.. This cool cat is rocking the mullet hair cut and his padre's leather pistol  holder that his Granddaddy made for his son(H22) in the back.Boy been packing a long time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2018)

$20.00 a bottle on weed killin, hoping it’ll result in less mowing/gas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That sounds kinda..........nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just call Keebs a dude!!



Yes he did call Keebs a dude.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jump start on my boy's birthday. 27 when I wake up.. This cool cat is rocking the mullet hair cut and his padre's leather pistol  holder that his Granddaddy made for his son(H22) in the back.Boy been packing a long time.



Good googly moogly, dat boy gotz some hair.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2018)

Everett took foreva to get any hair, still thin, but only 2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2018)

Had to fire one of my crew today. WWE said I could do it or they could. I went ahead and did the deed since I had been warning him for the past year about stepping it up.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to fire one of my crew today. WWE said I could do it or they could. I went ahead and did the deed since I had been warning him for the past year about stepping it up.



Never easy, but he had fair warning,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jump start on my boy's birthday. 27 when I wake up.. This cool cat is rocking the mullet hair cut and his padre's leather pistol  holder that his Granddaddy made for his son(H22) in the back.Boy been packing a long time.



Good looking boy right here,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Never easy, but he had fair warning,,,,



Yep, Umpteen by me alone. I gave him numerous chances and warnings that they would not stand for. Finally caught up to him.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Check this out,,,, rigged up my 8 rods the last couple of days,,,, had them in the house, the cats chewed the line on every one, even the one with braid, amazing, who would a thunk,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2018)

Were you goin cat fishin?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Were you goin cat fishin?



I rig 2 rods for cats, Santee rig, and the rest for bass and Northerns,,,, I'm surprised they didn't get hooked,,,, thus time last year I was on the Manistee River for cats, but not this year,,,, too cold, global warming,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I rig 2 rods for cats, Santee rig, and the rest for bass and Northerns,,,, I'm surprised they didn't get hooked,,,, thus time last year I was on the Manistee River for cats, but not this year,,,, too cold, global warming,



Man, tell me about it! Had a full grown shepherd wayyy back in the day that got 2 treble hooks in his mouth. One in the upper lip and the other in his tongue. My brother and I had just come back from fishing little fresh water bayous and just unloaded the pirogue and gear inside the fence in backyard. We heard a bump and a yelp and knew exactly what had happened. 

I ran out into the backyard and just tackled him. When I got a hold of him he was tryin to rub it off on me.  Took both of us to keep that from happenin. Had to take him to the Vet in the back of a pickup with both of us holding him. Vet had to sedate him to cut it out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Good looking boy right here,,,,



Thank ya! Who woulda thought this crazy boy woulda grown up to wanna take care of people. He tried, his back just gave out. The boy has a much bigger heart than his Mama.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2018)

That sweet boy went to his assisted living place that he worked at the minuet he was released from back surgery and helped the bed ridden folks get warm and clean up the food they had eaten that was all ova the sheets, all with a back brace on. He is precious. The ones that knew  said, they always said they would come visit(ole employees) and you did.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 17, 2018)

Evening, back at it for a while


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, back at it for a while



Knock'em out Wybro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2018)

Hopefully things will go smooth tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, Umpteen by me alone. I gave him numerous chances and warnings that they would not stand for. Finally caught up to him.




Drunkbro ??




Cmp1 said:


> Check this out,,,, rigged up my 8 rods the last couple of days,,,, had them in the house, the cats chewed the line on every one, even the one with braid, amazing, who would a thunk,




Instant Chinese food . . 




Wycliff said:


> Evening, back at it for a while





blood on the ground said:


> Hopefully things will go smooth tonight





Be with ya'll tomorrow night, be safe bro's !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2018)

Cheekun salat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2018)

morning all

blood, hope tonight was easier than last

wybro, not many hours now

Chief, it would be fun and exciting but not right now

coffee for all involved


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 18, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2018)

Mornin... Spent most of the night welding 6 in pipe.... Happy, happy, happy


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 18, 2018)

Been pretty steady here tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin... Spent most of the night welding 6 in pipe.... Happy, happy, happy





Wycliff said:


> Been pretty steady here tonight



busy but not overloaded makes the time go by quickly


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Gotta get Al back to the Vet this morning early. He’s looking and acting pretty normal. Hopefully no noticeable scars.

Let me know when gobbleinbro.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, tell me about it! Had a full grown shepherd wayyy back in the day that got 2 treble hooks in his mouth. One in the upper lip and the other in his tongue. My brother and I had just come back from fishing little fresh water bayous and just unloaded the pirogue and gear inside the fence in backyard. We heard a bump and a yelp and knew exactly what had happened.
> 
> I ran out into the backyard and just tackled him. When I got a hold of him he was tryin to rub it off on me.  Took both of us to keep that from happenin. Had to take him to the Vet in the back of a pickup with both of us holding him. Vet had to sedate him to cut it out.



Mng everyone,,,, Wow Chief,,,, crazy,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank ya! Who woulda thought this crazy boy woulda grown up to wanna take care of people. He tried, his back just gave out. The boy has a much bigger heart than his Mama.



Nice,,,, I'm all too  familiar with back issues,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drunkbro ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Instant Chinese food,,,, lol lol lol,,,, amazing though,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2018)

wakey, wakey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2018)

Mornin! In late. Had to deliver donuts to my boy. Wreak on the Atlanta Hwy. Took me an hour to get to his work. Then I get here and I'm all alone.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin! In late. Had to deliver donuts to my boy. Wreak on the Atlanta Hwy. Took me an hour to get to his work. Then I get here and I'm all alone.



Im always wif ya friend!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2018)

Mornin, running late to, two, too, but had to get payroll turned in first..






Happy Birthday to Cody!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin! In late. Had to deliver donuts to my boy. Wreak on the Atlanta Hwy. Took me an hour to get to his work. Then I get here and I'm all alone.



Now ya got me craving donuts,,,, can't remember the last time I had one,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did you just call Keebs a dude!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes he did call Keebs a dude.




He says we're all "dudes"............ but he ain't seen me up close & personal in a while or he'd change it to "dudet"!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2018)

Happy Birfday to Cody!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Your dog alright Chief?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Now ya got me craving donuts,,,, can't remember the last time I had one,,,,


Eating a donut hole as I type.  I got him an assortment to share with his co-workers. He opened the box and said, the maple bacon ones are mine. 


Keebs said:


> He says we're all "dudes"............ but he ain't seen me up close & personal in a while or he'd change it to "dudet"!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Your dog alright Chief?



Found out while there that he also has a fractured tooth. June chomped down on Al hard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2018)

Speaking of donuts, I haven’t eaten breakfast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2018)

Think I’ll just grab a bowl of cereal and a


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Found out while there that he also has a fractured tooth. June chomped down on Al hard.



BAD JUNE! 

My big ole lab popped my neighbors wiener dogs eyeball out.  She saw the whole thing and said it was not my dogs fault. Her dog was biting my Bentley's legs and Bentley turned around and his big ole head just popped that little dogs eyeball right out. Not biting or nothin. His head just hit that little wiener dog just right. He was a BIG ole SWEET dawg.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> BAD JUNE!
> 
> My big ole lab popped my neighbors wiener dogs eyeball out.  She saw the whole thing and said it was not my dogs fault. Her dog was biting my Bentley's legs and Bentley turned around and his big ole head just popped that little dogs eyeball right out. Not biting or nothin. His head just hit that little wiener dog just right. He was a BIG ole SWEET dawg.



Yep, Vet (an older gentleman) told me if she bit him once, she’ll do it again. Better keep them separated.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey, what do y’all think about this:

Bringing Mom and Dads headstone over here and putting @ the Ol homeplace. They loved this place. 

Anyway, they were cremated, so it’s basically just a marker/memorial. Probably spread their ashes out over the property with a portion buried @ headstone next to smokehouse and little garden sitting area.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, Vet (an older gentleman) told me if she bit him once, she’ll do it again. Better keep them separated.



Yep, vet said you could try Xanax,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, what do y’all think about this:
> 
> Bringing Mom and Dads headstone over here and putting @ the Ol homeplace. They loved this place.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great idea,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Sounds like a great idea,,,,



Yessir, I think so too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Here's Lucy,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

And Bridgit,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, what do y’all think about this:
> 
> Bringing Mom and Dads headstone over here and putting @ the Ol homeplace. They loved this place.
> 
> ...



That's perfect!
Pretty much what we did. Buried my parents in the cemetery with a big headstone(that they had already purchased) and taking some ashes to Edisto.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2018)

Good lookin dawgs cmp.

Here's my grand dawgs.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Love the sweaters, we've got several for our hairless weiner dog,,,, great bunch of dogs right there,,,, unconditional love,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Found out while there that he also has a fractured tooth. June chomped down on Al hard.


 poor baby!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> BAD JUNE!
> 
> My big ole lab popped my neighbors wiener dogs eyeball out.  She saw the whole thing and said it was not my dogs fault. Her dog was biting my Bentley's legs and Bentley turned around and his big ole head just popped that little dogs eyeball right out. Not biting or nothin. His head just hit that little wiener dog just right. He was a BIG ole SWEET dawg.


WOW!


Jeff C. said:


> Hey, what do y’all think about this:
> 
> Bringing Mom and Dads headstone over here and putting @ the Ol homeplace. They loved this place.
> 
> ...


Gets my vote, I'm sure they would too!


Cmp1 said:


> Here's Lucy,,,,





Cmp1 said:


> And Bridgit,,,,





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good lookin dawgs cmp.
> 
> Here's my grand dawgs.



I can NOT imagine my life without a dog, nope, just ain't gonna happen as long as I have a say so!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Unconditional love,,,, we've got 6,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2018)

LUNCH CALLL.............
Baked lemon pepper chicken, seasoned red taters & onions followed by a small piece of pecan pie! nap alert!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Keebs said:


> LUNCH CALLL.............
> Baked lemon pepper chicken, seasoned red taters & onions followed by a small piece of pecan pie! nap alert!



Man that sounds great,,,, love lemon pepper chicken and pecan pie,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

I've got snowblindness,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2018)

Keebs said:


> LUNCH CALLL.............
> Baked lemon pepper chicken, seasoned red taters & onions followed by a small piece of pecan pie! nap alert!


Dang that sounds good. Cheese n peanut butta crackers here.( forgot my lunch) I did have 1/2 dozen donut holes this mornin. 


Cmp1 said:


> I've got snowblindness,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang that sounds good. Cheese n peanut butta crackers here.( forgot my lunch) I did have 1/2 dozen donut holes this mornin.



The Sun is peeking out and with all the white,,,, blurry eyes,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I've got snowblindness,,,,


 Put your sunglasses on!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> The Sun is peeking out and with all the white,,,, blurry eyes,,,,


 don't scare us girls like that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> The Sun is peeking out and with all the white,,,, blurry eyes,,,,



snow goggles are your friend. I never ski without em.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Put your sunglasses on!!!



Lol lol lol,,,, hadn't seen the sun in so long,,,, next time I go out will definitely have them,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> snow goggles are your friend. I never ski without em.


me either............wait, never mind.........


Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,, hadn't seen the sun in so long,,,, next time I go out will definitely have them,,,,


you betta!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2018)

Had Taco He.....uhhhh Bell for lunch. 

Imma pay for this later, I jis know it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had Taco He.....uhhhh Bell for lunch.
> 
> Imma pay for this later, I jis know it.



They didn't make you pay at the counter



odd.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 18, 2018)

Who said there weren't no such thing as a free lunch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Who said there weren't no such thing as a free lunch



I don't know, but they was RONG.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They didn't make you pay at the counter
> 
> 
> 
> odd.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had Taco He.....uhhhh Bell for lunch.
> 
> Imma pay for this later, I jis know it.


Burger does that to me two, to, too..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> They didn't make you pay at the counter
> 
> 
> 
> odd.





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2018)

Afternoon !!  Man that wind is kicking !!!  Steady blowing leaves and worms in the pool..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2018)

predicting wind to be higher tomorrow


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2018)

tomorrow also 20 degrees cooler so I am going to wait to mow then


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Afternoon everyone,,,, supposed to be 60 by next Tuesday,,,, yeah,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2018)

Reckon I'll wear jeans tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2018)

3 mutts and a purebred bathed, charcoal lit and waiting on coals with some pecan chunks. Burgers are on da menu!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2018)

Headstone got delivered today, but the dude couldn’t finish it today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Headstone got delivered today, but the dude couldn’t finish it today.




I really like that idea Chief !!


Time to get ready !


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really like that idea Chief !!
> 
> 
> Time to get ready !



Thanks brother, have a good night!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 18, 2018)

Yeah, Chief I like the idea also. Very nice memorial


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Headstone got delivered today, but the dude couldn’t finish it today.



Great,,,, as soon as it warms up our farm dog Nala is getting a bath,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 18, 2018)

Sorry lost my manners, evening everyone


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Evening,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2018)

Mighty quiet in the MON, down again and won't start up til Friday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really like that idea Chief !!
> 
> 
> Time to get ready !





Wycliff said:


> Yeah, Chief I like the idea also. Very nice memorial



Thanks fellas, Mr. Moore surprised me and came back and set it. 

I'll get a pic and post it later on.



Cmp1 said:


> Great,,,, as soon as it warms up our farm dog Nala is getting a bath,,,,



Good lookin K-9, looks like he means business.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 18, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mighty quiet in the MON, down again and won't start up til Friday.



Gonna make for a long set


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Gonna make for a long set





Sleep Monsta trying to neek up on me . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleep Monsta trying to neek up on me . .





Think he caught Wy and Bloodbro . .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think he caught Wy and Bloodbro . .



Had a few things to do


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Had a few things to do



Me to! Its hot tadeff up in this place tanight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

I shoulda wore my pajamas . . with the footies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

Fried poke chops, squash casserole, peas n butta beans..


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2018)

Ham sammich  wid crackers and crab salad


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2018)

Wendy's dubba cheese booger


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2018)

White screen came and left


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2018)

Night crew all together I see.  

Bloodbro is taking a sauna, quack is taking a nap, and Wybro is taking 'em as they come.

tried to go to bed early to catch up on missing sleep only to wake up early today.   

Can't believe it is 66 outside.   Weather last night said high for today was going to be 66.  Stars in the sky so this heat should have left us.   

btw it is coffee time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

Morning Gbro !!  Woke myself up snoring..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2018)

believe I've done that myself a few times


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2018)

did you find the chemicals I sent last year?

if not I will have to get to wallyworld to buy some binder


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2018)

you know last year when the bees showed back up here after about a week they all disappeared from going into the old holes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did you find the chemicals I sent last year?
> 
> if not I will have to get to wallyworld to buy some binder




No sir never did locate ???




gobbleinwoods said:


> you know last year when the bees showed back up here after about a week they all disappeared from going into the old holes.





They're not using the old holes, rascals are boring new ones, nowhere near as many though, musta put a dent in 'em !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm ready for a nap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning





Gotta meeting.  My job to pick up 20 biscuits on my way, think they'll be 4-5 there this morning . .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2018)

Had our meeting yesterday morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2018)

Had my meeting last Friday.

There is a nice breeze out there this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2018)

Atemonitz


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2018)

Everybody left


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2018)

Chief?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2018)

I didn't leave leave I fixed b'fast.

sausage and cheeken boolits


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2018)

but about ready to S,S,and S to leave for the day


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, gotta Podiatrist appt this AM,,,, at the VA,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2018)

Last half of the night was not goot! Glad to be home!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

Almost sleep aide time .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2018)

Mernin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Had a few things to do





Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost sleep aide time .



Yes indeed!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Hiya galfriend !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Been busy with the pack and trying to get Jag up to go to work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2018)

Mornin! 

GON be a boring day. Off tomorrow, but taking H22 for his MRI.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!  Man that wind is kicking !!!  Steady blowing leaves and worms in the pool..



Quack=not pool wise.
Wait till ALL wormies  fall off of trees before even thinking about opening pool. Your filter will thank me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2018)

I guarantee mine will be open for the Kaintucky Derby. It's tradition. Thank goodness for pool heaters.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes indeed!


schweet dreams!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya galfriend !!


howudoin?


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Been busy with the pack and trying to get Jag up to go to work.


 Is he back at the farmers market/garden place?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> GON be a boring day. Off tomorrow, but taking H22 for his MRI.


 hope they find some answers for him!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guarantee mine will be open for the Kaintucky Derby. It's tradition. Thank goodness for pool heaters.


I swaunee, it it weren't for monster, I'd just about take mine down..........but I know I'd regret it.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2018)

As long as that Kinchafoonee and Flint flow, I`ll never need a pool. I still to this day take a bath in both them and Lake Seminole right regular.  

Folks, I`d take it right kindly if ya`ll would say a few prayers for some folks who are near and dear to me, if you will.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> As long as that Kinchafoonee and Flint flow, I`ll never need a pool. I still to this day take a bath in both them and Lake Seminole right regular.
> 
> Folks, I`d take it right kindly if ya`ll would say a few prayers for some folks who are near and dear to me, if you will.



You got it Nic.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> As long as that Kinchafoonee and Flint flow, I`ll never need a pool. I still to this day take a bath in both them and Lake Seminole right regular.
> 
> Folks, I`d take it right kindly if ya`ll would say a few prayers for some folks who are near and dear to me, if you will.


you got them, Nic!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> As long as that Kinchafoonee and Flint flow, I`ll never need a pool. I still to this day take a bath in both them and Lake Seminole right regular.
> 
> Folks, I`d take it right kindly if ya`ll would say a few prayers for some folks who are near and dear to me, if you will.



Gladly bud's,,,, and afternoon everyone,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Man, the Podiatrist I saw today was great,,,, and nice,,,, feets don't fail me now,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> As long as that Kinchafoonee and Flint flow, I`ll never need a pool. I still to this day take a bath in both them and Lake Seminole right regular.
> 
> Folks, I`d take it right kindly if ya`ll would say a few prayers for some folks who are near and dear to me, if you will.




Yessir, consider it done.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> As long as that Kinchafoonee and Flint flow, I`ll never need a pool. I still to this day take a bath in both them and Lake Seminole right regular.
> 
> Folks, I`d take it right kindly if ya`ll would say a few prayers for some folks who are near and dear to me, if you will.



Yes I will.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2018)

Great. My boy is coming ova to git his birfday presents and I just heard a song they sang at Diddy's funeral. Thank the LAWD for Visine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2018)

Mandy, it might not mean much, but I`d like to thank you on the world wide web for your thread. That meant a lot to me.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great. My boy is coming ova to git his birfday presents and I just heard a song they sang at Diddy's funeral. Thank the LAWD for Visine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

12hrs ain't but halfa day, anybody can work a halfa day..


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Evening everyone,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Evening everyone,,,,





Afternoon SwampFeets !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon SwampFeets !!



That's funny,,,, they do feel better,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 19, 2018)

What's everyone having for din din? Leftover homemade Mac and cheese for me,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> What's everyone having for din din? Leftover homemade Mac and cheese for me,,,,




I dunno, whateva the wife stuck in my sack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2018)

Homemade mexican stuff....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Chief?



Wybro? 



Keebs said:


> schweet dreams!
> 
> howudoin?
> 
> ...



Yes ma'am he is. 



Nicodemus said:


> As long as that Kinchafoonee and Flint flow, I`ll never need a pool. I still to this day take a bath in both them and Lake Seminole right regular.
> 
> Folks, I`d take it right kindly if ya`ll would say a few prayers for some folks who are near and dear to me, if you will.



Don't need no vacuum or heater either. 

Will do Nicbro, praying for their well being....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

tenmohowas..


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2018)

Evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> tenmohowas..



Git R Done!



Wycliff said:


> Evening



Evening Wy!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 19, 2018)

Evening Drivelers. Been reading along for a while, just thought I'd say hello to you all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening




Sup Wybro ??



basshound72 said:


> Evening Drivelers. Been reading along for a while, just thought I'd say hello to you all.





Welcome bhound !!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> Evening Drivelers. Been reading along for a while, just thought I'd say hello to you all.



Come on in and sit by the fire


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2018)

sebenmonitz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

'Bout time for the Bbro n Dbro show !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

Movie night..


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2018)

Did you boys get me message?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you boys get me message?



Yes, haven't had a chance to look at it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you boys get me message?





Yes, yes I did !!!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 20, 2018)

Just dragging myself in from work. Time for a cold adult beverage. Thanks the welcome fellas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> Just dragging myself in from work. Time for a cold adult beverage. Thanks the welcome fellas




Wy, Blood and myself are waiting on 7am !!  Drank 3 for us !!!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 20, 2018)

I'll do that quack. How about 3 for each of you


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wy, Blood and myself are waiting on 7am !!  Drank 3 for us !!!



So y'all work the night shift. I've been on second shift temporarily for the last 3½ years. Sort of a temporary permanent you could say.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> So y'all work the night shift. I've been on second shift temporarily for the last 3½ years. Sort of a temporary permanent you could say.



I do swing shift, but they are the night crew


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Yes, haven't had a chance to look at it


I wouldn't do it in the breakroom!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, yes I did !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2018)

How about basshound nockin them back in our honor.... 
Big ol salad wif shmoked ham on it!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> How about basshound nockin them back in our honor....
> Big ol salad wif shmoked ham on it!



It was my pleasure, to honor all you night shift guys Blood!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> I'll do that quack. How about 3 for each of you




You'll be peeing the rest of the night !!! 




basshound72 said:


> So y'all work the night shift. I've been on second shift temporarily for the last 3½ years. Sort of a temporary permanent you could say.




Going on 32 yrs for me, but I do it voluntarily.


What do you do ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2018)

I for one hate 3rd shift... Even with sleep meds I never sleep more than 2 or 3 hrs at a time! Best thing about night shift is the 7am beer...


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2018)

No White screen?


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 20, 2018)

What do you do ??[/QUOTE]

I work in Maintenance for USG Interiors in Cartersville. Been with the same company for 23 years. Some  layoffs and some folks retiring put me back on second shift. I'd much rather work night shift than second shift.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I for one hate 3rd shift... Even with sleep meds I never sleep more than 2 or 3 hrs at a time! Best thing about night shift is the 7am beer...




I do enjoy my one beer on the ride home !!   Wife improving ???




basshound72 said:


> What do you do ??



I work in Maintenance for USG Interiors in Cartersville. Been with the same company for 23 years. Some  layoffs and some folks retiring put me back on second shift. I'd much rather work night shift than second shift.[/QUOTE]



2nd shift sucks, stay up half the night, sleep half the day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> What do you do ??



I work in Maintenance for USG Interiors in Cartersville. Been with the same company for 23 years. Some  layoffs and some folks retiring put me back on second shift. I'd much rather work night shift than second shift.[/QUOTE]

About the same thing in the same town bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

I think bhound drank them 9 beers and crashed !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

basshound will now be known as bassbro . .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you boys get me message?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2018)

Somebody needs to be thinking up a new one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Wycliff said:


>





An oldie, but a goodie !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Somebody needs to be thinking up a new one





Quit yo naggin . .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit yo naggin . .



Nope


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Nope




nagger.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> nagger.



Well played my friend!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2018)

We jus need to figure out if bassbro is really my boss incognito... We bof work for a plastic company in the same town...yikes!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2018)

morning 

welcome bassbro

This one will be done soon.   Probably after I have a couple cups of coffee. 

I got the grass mowed last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning
> 
> welcome bassbro
> 
> ...



Good going bro...hope you feel better


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> nagger.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2018)

Mornin folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2018)

2 mo eyewerz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Morning G$$$$$!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Lil help ...


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2018)

Lock it down new one is up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Lock it down new one is up





I'm on it . .


----------

